# Seven Sisters



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)

Veg.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)

The Seven Sisters. 
Un-Topped. Flipped on 20th.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)

Rez. Chillin in veg.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)

100% bagged coco. Buffered in 800ppm of tap+calmag @ 5.8.
Feeding 1.4. Ph 5.8-6.3. Feed temp 68f.

Ghostcam


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2019)

Cocktails.


----------



## kroc (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice and clean, everything looks healthy and happy, ill tag along for sure


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 26, 2019)

The Stretch....continues.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2019)

Day 10. Did a little leg work on the sisters. Nipped off the lower branches.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2019)

Will soon be ready for defoliation.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2019)

Cocktails.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 30, 2019)

Cob on. Cob off.

 

Mixed bag...
4k 315
3k 315
3k vero29s 5x strapped to a 1750b.
Illuminating 3.75x3.75.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 31, 2019)

I know the sisters are happy and healthy when they are praying hard 20 minutes before lights on.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 31, 2019)

Very nice grow, I put it on watch.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 1, 2019)

D12.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 1, 2019)

Just one of the seven. Subjected to semi-extreme defol.

It's how I learn.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 2, 2019)

D13


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 3, 2019)

D-Day14. Defoliation


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 6, 2019)

Ghostcam


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 9, 2019)

Can Opie


----------



## Deketx (Sep 9, 2019)

Wow, I'm definitely watching this one! I was going to invite you to look at my journal, but after reading this one I'd be embarrassed! Lol

Very impressive!


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 10, 2019)

D21

 



80f/60%/700co2/ph5.9-6.3/[email protected]


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 10, 2019)

My bad....wrong Sisters.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 10, 2019)

Mid Flower Cocktails.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)

Great looking girls you have there. Following along


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 13, 2019)

D24



Fans fell off this sissy. 


3 or 4 feeds a day @ 1.4ec.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2019)

(Jokingly) This is bullsheet. Week 4+ and only two fungus gnats on my yellow sticky traps. 

I'm finding Jacks nutrients are easy to work with. Weigh and go. Amazing, even with Floralicious+ virtually no PH float.
Res and lines are staying cleaner than when I ran Megacrop.

My main man, Action Bronson torchin a banger.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2019)

D26.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 16, 2019)

Ghostcam.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2019)

Doh! Time to haul this tank down my local hydro hut for an exchange.
Been running 700ppm. Usually get around 30 days.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2019)

Boone's Farm Nutes.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2019)

Uh oh. After bumping up the P and K again, I'm starting to get this leaf affect on a few tops. Barely tip burn too.







All lower vegetation appears normal.
@Renfro can you tell where I'm messin up?  Looking at lowering the PK, and EC. Do some feeds and see what happens.
Any info appreciated. 

This AM.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 17, 2019)

Well for starters the Ca:Mg ratio is way off. Typically closer to 3:1 with about 200 - 250 PPM total.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 18, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Well for starters the Ca:Mg ratio is way off. Typically closer to 3:1 with about 200 - 250 PPM total.


Wow. I dont think I've ever seen 3:1 in a mix. I'm not that far from Jacks 80%.
I could have goofed on that res mix too.

Gave them a heavy drench of a fresh 1.3ec mix an hour before lights out.
They can sleep on it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 18, 2019)

Stacking.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 21, 2019)

Juicin @ 1.3ec. Ph avg. 6.1


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 22, 2019)

D33.
Strain: Darlins Net Dansbuds Pheno


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 23, 2019)

D34.

Building crystal castles.


 

Caught this Funkadelic mixed spectrum at lights on. Cobs fully lit.....CMH bulb(s) still starting up.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 24, 2019)

Slapped in a net. D35.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 25, 2019)

Too easy. Used these clamps as mounts for my net. 



Oops. Damaged when I installed net.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2019)

Feeding an average of 650ppm. 4 feedings per day. 
Runoff currently 900ppm-ish. 
Highest runoff around 1200ppm a few days ago.
Doing my best to maintain proper root zone, etc...

Day temps still low 80's. RH around 60%. Co2-800.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2019)

D39
Starting to lower day temps.
High 70s.


----------



## pthobson (Sep 28, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> D33.
> Strain: Darlins Net Dansbuds Pheno
> 
> View attachment 4398664


Jealous of that one not gonna lie!


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 28, 2019)

Dan was the man.A great human.Garden looks good dude.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Jealous of that one not gonna lie!


Thanks. Fingers crossed I make it thru chop and dry.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Dan was the man.A great human.Garden looks good dude.


Good vibes for sure. Doing my best to respect the genes. Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2019)

Horrible veg management. 

Jam packed.....flowering room not available for another 30+. Doh.



2 big muthas on a low cal diet. Getting ready to take a couple dozen pencil stem cuttings.
Considering SOG next run. 18 to 24 in 1gal.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 2, 2019)

Picked up this unique 36" wide dual socket reflector at a local hydro hut. Plan is to convert it to CMH. 
I need to check into those adapter dealios.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 2, 2019)

Manifolds feeding the Floraflex caps. Easy to tune. (Res, pump, and timer are in veg space.)


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 3, 2019)

Cocktails. 5 feeds per day - 700ppm, 1.3ec.
High 70's/50% lights on. Co2 700.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 4, 2019)

New Coco to try. Char Coir Professional. Been using bagged Canna Coco.
Supposed to be ready to go.....pre rinsed, low ec, buffered, and ph stablized.
Before using, I will buffer with 800 ppm calimagic for 24hrs, just to be safe.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 6, 2019)

W7. D47.


----------



## TreeFiddy350 (Oct 6, 2019)

Lookin good!


----------



## 2com (Oct 8, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Manifolds feeding the Floraflex caps. Easy to tune. (Res, pump, and timer are in veg space.)
> 
> View attachment 4402561


I really like this idea. I wish I could think of a diy for the actual flora flex "caps".


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 8, 2019)

2com said:


> I really like this idea. I wish I could think of a diy for the actual flora flex "caps".


Good idea. I'll see what I can cobble together. Planning my first SOG run with about 16 - 1gallon Fabric pots.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Sisters are beginning to mature nicely.


----------



## 2com (Oct 8, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Sisters are beginning to mature nicely.
> View attachment 4405163


I didn't even realize this grow was current at first. Those chunk sticks are chunky.
So you went from MC to jacks? What did you use before you first tried MC?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 8, 2019)

2com said:


> I didn't even realize this grow was current at first. Those chunk sticks are chunky.
> So you went from MC to jacks? What did you use before you first tried MC?


I have also used GH in the past.
So far happy with Jacks.
Mega Crop was good...just want to try different nutes.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 8, 2019)

2com said:


> I really like this idea. I wish I could think of a diy for the actual flora flex "caps".


Prototype...


----------



## 2com (Oct 8, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Prototype...
> View attachment 4405235


like that idea, man. I'll probably try something like that. I was thinking bucket lid or something, but it's not saucer-like enough.
Might need to find a way to contain the tiny "pool" of water when you have to cut a slice in the drip pan needed to get it around the stalk though?


----------



## 2com (Oct 9, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4383968 View attachment 4383969 View attachment 4383970


Do you have any info posted on your cloning method using rockwool?
Specifically, how we do you keep the cubes? After you presoak them in whatever solution do you shake/squeeze them out at all?

Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2019)

2com said:


> Do you have any info posted on your cloning method using rockwool?
> Specifically, how we do you keep the cubes? After you presoak them in whatever solution do you shake/squeeze them out at all?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm using the DJM method. Detailed here...





Best method cloning


Less water loss while plants energy is directed to rooting. An answer even I can understand.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2019)

D49


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 10, 2019)

Filtering airborne chit 24/7.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 17, 2019)

Day 56.


----------



## 2com (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks very good.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks, 2com.
There's still time for me to screw _something_ up! 

Starting with the last 2 weeks of nutes.
Walked in on the sisters this morning - caught them chugging the following finish formula nutes. 
(Gave them a nice heavy feed with extra run-off. ec 1.4 ph 6.1ish)

Bexplo = GLN Bud Explosion 0-23-44 (prior formula - no mg/S)


----------



## 2com (Oct 17, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks, 2com.
> There's still time for me to screw _something_ up!
> 
> Starting with the last 2 weeks of nutes.
> ...


I thought it was for "Butt explosion", phew.
I have some of their newer Butt explosion; haven't tried though.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2019)

Swooped on these used vertical CMH with ushio bulbs for $90 each.
An upgrade from my smaller horizontal neutron type.
Will use them next run with Philips bulbs.



Drone shot of the Sisters, starting to get ripe.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 21, 2019)

Impressive grow Tint, WOW!


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Impressive grow Tint, WOW!


Thanks, @Flatrate 

Week 9 - Day 62.


Raised CMH, dimmed COB a touch.
Mid 70'sF 50% 600Co2. Jacks nutes @ 1.2ec - 3x daily.
No major issues - no PM, no insects, no bull!


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow Nice job bud are popcorn style love it !


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 22, 2019)

T & C.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 24, 2019)

Weaning and leaching the Sisters. 
 Sharpening hatchet in prep for chop chop.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 26, 2019)

D65

Some foxtailing from heat/light stress.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 28, 2019)

These 'citigardens' reflectors are dreamy. Puts off a nice even gentle spread. Internal ballast.

Opening sizes.
18 x 18 citigardens




Replacing these.
11 x 13 neutrons - external ballast


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 30, 2019)

On final approach...


Veggies.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Day74 - Seven Sisters chopped and racked.





36hrs of dark before chop. Planned on 24, but I was busy.
Plan....dry low and slow. First couple days, around 67f/50%. Then 67f/60ish for another 7 or so. 
To date - zero.point.zero signs of PM, mold, insects of any kind. 
Had a few issues during the run, but overall very happy with results.
First time using Jacks nutrients, will continue to use.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 7, 2019)

Trimmed mid-dry.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 7, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Trimmed mid-dry.
> 
> View attachment 4417746View attachment 4417748


Does its the same strain as when u where using Megacrop it look more stemp less big buds they still look delicius do .

I felt like jack 321 was way to much on the high side of nitrogen . Did stem elongation and more leafy buds with a lot off tip burn.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 8, 2019)

swedsteven said:


> Does its the same strain as when u where using Megacrop it look more stemp less big buds they still look delicius do .
> 
> I felt like jack 321 was way to much on the high side of nitrogen . Did stem elongation and more leafy buds with a lot off tip burn.


Thats actually why I'm trying Jacks.
Being a 2-part, able to raise or lower nitrogen level with Part-B (cal-nit).


Roughly.....5 oz's of dried nugs per Sister. Quality is far better than my last run.

Fun and challenging. Still goofing up and making mistakes here and there.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 9, 2019)

Weigh-in. Less a couple ounces for bag and tie weight.
Around 5oz per plant.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice haul Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 9, 2019)

Holy moses. What a difference. Both are 315w cmh. Using 2 of the biggies for next run.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## diggs99 (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice job bud, that ganja looks nice. Whats the nose like?


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 11, 2019)

Unfortunately. End of life for these muthas....well, after I harvest the remaining tops for clones! 

Yes. It hurt my green thumb to strip them of their lush foliage.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 11, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Nice job bud, that ganja looks nice. Whats the nose like?


Thanks Diggs. Nose is just ok now. Hoping it ramps up after a few weeks of curing.


----------



## 2com (Nov 12, 2019)

Lookin' real good man.
Those vegging plants have almost perfect green color. Beautiful.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 19, 2019)

Top of canopy nugs


Oops


----------



## 2com (Nov 19, 2019)

What's growin' on Tint?


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2019)

2com said:


> What's growin' on Tint?


Slow growin 2com. Temps have me in the slow lane. 
Ordered an analog oil filled passive heater.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 24, 2019)

Still veggin.
X12 in 1g of coco.
11 Darlins
1 Wedding Cake

Better color now after a few hand spanked moist/near-dry cycles. Roots starting to come thru fabrics. Under single 315.
Getting them revved up and prepped for flower. Lowered light, bumped Co2 up to 700.



Elevated. Next....install auto-fertigation. Ezpz.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 24, 2019)

Seven Sisters fruit.


----------



## LEVIngrowing (Nov 25, 2019)

damn, your set up is super nice.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 25, 2019)

LEVIngrowing said:


> damn, your set up is super nice.


I try to keep it clean. But I'm no pro grower! Decent amateur only in coco, maybe. Lol Learned gobs by seeing other growers setups.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 25, 2019)

Looking great as always Tint! How long do you usually veg for?


----------



## kroc (Nov 25, 2019)

Good stuff tint! Enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 25, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Looking great as always Tint! How long do you usually veg for?


Still learning how long to veg.
Varies every run so far. Lol

Using different pot sizes for different runs. 2, 3, 1 gallon. Currently experiencing slower growth from lower temps. 
For sure I like my root systems to be solid before flip.

I have 8ft available so no worries there. I also dont keep track of veg to date, I need to start.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 29, 2019)

New huge vertical bulb units.
Still 4k.


----------



## 2com (Nov 29, 2019)

I think the plants are ok with it. Haha.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 2, 2019)

Looking good Tint, man you grow never stops does it?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint, man you grow never stops does it?


Thanks Flat! After 3 runs in a row....I was just thinking about how I need to shut it down so I can vaca for several months without having to plant sit.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2019)

After about 2 weeks in 1gals......flipping these 12 bishes. Using different coco than usual.





The coco. (Meh)





Seven Sisters


D34. Building crystal castles. Caught this Funkadelic mixed spectrum at lights on. Cobs fully lit.....CMH bulb(s) still starting up.



www.rollitup.org





(Shhh. 2 tahoes hiding in the thicket.....still in solos.) Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 6, 2019)

W1-D3


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 7, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks Flat! After 3 runs in a row....I was just thinking about how I need to shut it down so I can vaca for several months without having to plant sit.



Aint this the truth lol....i vowed i was taking a break over the winter after last crop finished up, NOPE, had more beans popped and sprouting within a couple days lol.

Not sure how the big guys are doing those huge rooms every day , all year long. Props to them. Altho if it was my job im sure id enjoy it .



Looking good in here as usual Tint, loving those huge ass vert fixtures, they are massive lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2019)

D5 from flip.
Gettin shaggy.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Aint this the truth lol....i vowed i was taking a break over the winter after last crop finished up, NOPE, had more beans popped and sprouting within a couple days lol.
> 
> Not sure how the big guys are doing those huge rooms every day , all year long. Props to them. Altho if it was my job im sure id enjoy it .
> 
> ...


You are on a roll for sure. Popping beans and having some great runs.

Some say growing becomes more addictive than smoking. Lol

Hoping for a good run....because I am shutting it all down after this run.

No moms, no clones, no nothing! Tired of having to care/feed/babysit.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking good Tint! I am still new this and ready for a break lol. I told myself when I started this I am taking summers off. How long have you been going for straight?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2019)

About 18 months.
Last time I took a break, I ran out of stash - forcing me to buy local for several months. Doh.
Not doing that again.
Imma seasoned noob.  My first real grow was 2017.

Your farm is lookin great as usual. Crisp and clean.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks man. Hell I thought you have been at it a lot longer. I am going to finish this round soon and try to squeeze in two more rounds of flower in by June. Then stop for the summer but that may change as you said growing can be addictive.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh shit 12 years none stop here I love it.

When I go vacation my friend take care of my place and my 2 dogs since I start .


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh yeah...when I flipped, swapped to 3k philips bulbs.

D6


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 10, 2019)

jeeez they look healthy and happy.

Nice job bud


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 11, 2019)

Getting bushy....


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 14, 2019)

Expanding grow a little.
3 from tray relocated here.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 14, 2019)

Only 9 in tray. Mo betta.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 15, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Weigh-in. Less a couple ounces for bag and tie weight.
> Around 5oz per plant.
> 
> View attachment 4418573View attachment 4418576
> ...


I know it is late but the numbers are hurting my brain, so I'm looking at 45 ounces?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 15, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> I know it is late but the numbers are hurting my brain, so I'm looking at 45 ounces?


I think it was around 35 after fully trimmed and dried. But 5 of them being lower quality larf.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice work... did you ever not defoliate and if so what was the difference ...I've been thinking about it


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 15, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> Nice work... did you ever not defoliate and if so what was the difference ...I've been thinking about it


Thanks! This run I removed lower flower sites and did only light defol on the bottom. Learning as I go.

Plan to leave them as bushy as possible.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 15, 2019)

D12






A Wedding Cake on the left. Not as dark as Darlins Net....and started showing CA def. Started slapping it with heavier cocktails. First time growing it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 19, 2019)

D16 - net installed. 





In the process of cobbling net for the expansion.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 20, 2019)

Looking good as always Tint.


----------



## 2com (Dec 20, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4439160


Just Jacks, Cal Nit, and ...Magnesium Phosphate(?) instead of Magnesium Sulphate? Is that what's making up your "3-2-1" now? Or is that MKP or something?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 20, 2019)

2com said:


> Just Jacks, Cal Nit, and ...Magnesium Phosphate(?) instead of Magnesium Sulphate? Is that what's making up your "3-2-1" now? Or is that MKP or something?


Link below for details...

I grabbed a small sack when I was buying MKP. High P to K ratio.

Hopefully no plants will be scorched by my mis-use. Lol






MagPhos 0-55-18 55 pound bag ICL MagPhos 0-55-18 water soluble fertilizer [magphos_55] - $114.00 : Custom Hydro, Water Wise Hydroponic and Organic Fertilizers


Completely soluble fertilizer. Magphos 0-55-18 is a slightly acidic fertilizer for hydroponics, fertigation, constant liquid feeds and foliar formulations.



customhydronutrients.com





I hide unused columns in the spreadsheet for less clutter. MKP is one of them.


----------



## 2com (Dec 20, 2019)

I knew it sounded vaguely familiar. I saw it while cruising that site too, haha. I was looking through their cool offering of "P" products (looking for ones with little-to-no nitrogen.
You're in the UK? What was shipping like from there dude? I thought it was so insane it was only fit for US customers.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 20, 2019)

2com said:


> I knew it sounded vaguely familiar. I saw it while cruising that site too, haha. I was looking through their cool offering of "P" products (looking for ones with little-to-no nitrogen.
> You're in the UK? What was shipping like from there dude? I thought it was so insane it was only fit for US customers.


Kinda wish I were in the UK! 

Yeah had to pay for shipping the toxic salts. Was around $22 for 8 pounds of salts to NorCal USA. Should last a grow or two. (Sarcasm!!)

The net sits on top of these corner clamps. (AC infinity fan temp/humidity probe in view)

Ty Harbor Freight.


----------



## 2com (Dec 20, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Kinda wish I were in the UK!
> 
> Yeah had to pay for shipping the toxic salts. Was around $22 for 8 pounds of salts to NorCal USA. Should last a grow or two. (Sarcasm!!)
> 
> ...


Oh, duno why I thought that.
How do you like that AC infinity so far, which size you got?
How's that wireless sensor setup working out?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 20, 2019)

2com said:


> Oh, duno why I thought that.
> How do you like that AC infinity so far, which size you got?
> How's that wireless sensor setup working out?


It's a 6". Great for gently moving air from speeds 1 thru 9. Naturally louder as speed increases, but it's good.
Hitting speed of 10 - it cranks up noticeably - kinda like a fan with no speed controller.

The digital controller is good - but also limited. In auto mode, you choose - temp or humidity, not both. And no way to have different setting for day/night, etc. It also allows you to set the max fan speed for auto mode. It slowly ramps up/down the fan speed .vs. instantly spinning up to max.

Love my Ecowitt wireless sensors - I set it to send email alerts if my chit gets too hot or humid. Such low cost, amazing.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 21, 2019)

D18.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 22, 2019)

Playin with Panorama mode.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 23, 2019)

Real solid Tint, those girls are praying!


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 23, 2019)

Thats whT im talkin about


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 23, 2019)

Thats whT im talkin about


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Looking great bud, you obv got your shit dialed in, nice job.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 24, 2019)

D21. Drone shots.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 24, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Real solid Tint, those girls are praying!





ToneOZ said:


> Thats whT im talkin about





diggs99 said:


> Looking great bud, you obv got your shit dialed in, nice job.


Thank you!
Happy Growing and....
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas bro! Drone shots? You got a little drone you buzz the room with?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 25, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Merry Christmas bro! Drone shots? You got a little drone you buzz the room with?


I'm being a joker. Lol Thats me snappin pics from a step stool.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 25, 2019)

D22. Another Panorama of 4x8x8


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 26, 2019)

Never enuff space. Lol


D23.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2019)

They are packing the buds on man. Are you still going to take a break after this run?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 26, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> They are packing the buds on man. Are you still going to take a break after this run?


Yep, I need some down-time from growing. The wife agrees. 

Thanks! They better pack and stack, I need a deeper cushion of stash for my 6month shutdown.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2019)

Good deal Tint I am glad for you, do you and Mrs. Eastwood have any plans during the down time?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 27, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Good deal Tint I am glad for you, do you and Mrs. Eastwood have any plans during the down time?


Vacations in Lake Tahoe, and Vegas.  
And a solo manly man vacation for me! 
You in Canada? Long drive for me. lol

For me plants are like pets. (I'm a plant/pet/dog lover) 
Can't leave them home alone.
They demand (draw) my attention when I am home.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice destinations you folks have picked out! I am in Southern Michigan.. I get ya, plants I want to be here for and probably always will be while they are growing. My dog, my Son goes everywhere with me except when I am at work, outside of that he is with in 10 feet of me always, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 29, 2019)

Boring flora caps w splitters.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 29, 2019)

14 bishes this run.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 30, 2019)

D27
Cruise control


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 1, 2020)

Pre lights on....
D29


----------



## 2com (Jan 1, 2020)

What type of deficiencies have you had (if you were able to diagnose them) so far using Jacks? If anything, do you think it was pH related or something else? Are you feeding "full strength Jacks" ratio, and what's the EC?

Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 2, 2020)

2com said:


> What type of deficiencies have you had (if you were able to diagnose them) so far using Jacks? If anything, do you think it was pH related or something else? Are you feeding "full strength Jacks" ratio, and what's the EC?
> 
> Thanks.


I had mild cal / mag defs after the first couple weeks of veg.
I ramped up nute ec from 1.2 to 1.6. And upped the calmag ppms.
The one wedding cake continued to show mild cal defs. Has to be different I guess. Lol


I have since lowered the ca a bit.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking good Tint! 14 sisters this run, loading up before the break?


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint! 14 sisters this run, loading up before the break?


F. Yeah. Lol. And it better be Dank McKill - for my vacation pleasure!

All Darlins net....except
1 wedding cake
2 tahoe og
The tahoe og are constricted in silly plastic pots maybe 1gallon.

That way I'll have a little variety, even before I do a few OZ swaps.

I'm considering some solo cross country this spring!!! Hit some of the Diners Drive-Ins and Dives along the way.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 3, 2020)

God I love solo road trips, have done a few in my time. Not cross country but Michigan to Oklahoma and Georgia many times, as well to certain other destinations. Crank up some Bob Seger Live albums and smash the gas, wait till your in the zone with no one around and have some fun. I am a car guy.

Hell yea there is some good food out there. I am a foodie too. If you happen to find yourself around Southern Michigan let me know I would be happy to host you, my passion is cooking. Add garages after Dives, in mine I got my grill, smoker, flat top, 3 basket deep fryer, even got a pizza oven, and I can hold my own in the kitchen.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 7, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> God I love solo road trips, have done a few in my time. Not cross country but Michigan to Oklahoma and Georgia many times, as well to certain other destinations. Crank up some Bob Seger Live albums and smash the gas, wait till your in the zone with no one around and have some fun. I am a car guy.
> 
> Hell yea there is some good food out there. I am a foodie too. If you happen to find yourself around Southern Michigan let me know I would be happy to host you, my passion is cooking. Add garages after Dives, in mine I got my grill, smoker, flat top, 3 basket deep fryer, even got a pizza oven, and I can hold my own in the kitchen.


I year ya! Drove from Cali to SC last year, dropped off 4runner for son, then flew home. That was my first road trip since the 80's.
Lived in Valdosta for 3 yrs, nice country. Flippin humid! lol
Dang - 3 basket fryer! Not since Valdosta!

Satellite view


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 8, 2020)

D36


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 9, 2020)

Hot damn Tint, looks like some fire for your time off!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 9, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hot damn Tint, looks like some fire for your time off!


Just trying to keep up with you! Lol

This run. Unsealed. No AC, with Co2, venting intake/exhaust via fan controller to maintain temp. Dehuey handles RH.

I'm also doing more venting @ and during lights out/on.

Bad!
I'm exhausting precious Co2 and RH stable air! Makes my dehuey work harder, and I go thru more Co2.

Good!
The plants are growing larger, and faster than summer runs when I run sealed with AC....and not enough venting.

Learning as I grow!


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey dude, looking good man.

Mind if I ask a Jacks related question here. Flushing, or "tapering off". Do you do some version of this at all, in preparation for harvest? You kinda manipulate and alter your feed throughout flower, so maybe it's a bit complicated. I duno if tapering down two weeks out, or cutting by half, and then to almost nothing would be advisable. Rockwool, not coco though.

I can't find the "Tips from Jacks" page that used to have all the info on mixing order and elemental ppm based off 'x' amount per gallon, as shown in one of @Greengenes707 Jacks videos. I found a tips from jacks page, but not the same one. Only @'d you (gene) in case you have a quick answer, I can't remember what you do, but know that you don't "flush" per say...

Thanks.


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D36
> 
> View attachment 4452348
> 
> View attachment 4452349


Sooo HhhhWwwhhhiiiiite.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 10, 2020)

2com said:


> Hey dude, looking good man.
> 
> Mind if I ask a Jacks related question here. Flushing, or "tapering off". Do you do some version of this at all, in preparation for harvest? You kinda manipulate and alter your feed throughout flower, so maybe it's a bit complicated. I duno if tapering down two weeks out, or cutting by half, and then to almost nothing would be advisable. Rockwool, not coco though.
> 
> ...


Thanks 2com. I have tried both, flushing and not flushing. I'm more of a taper off guy than flush. I toss my coco, so I don't care about it. lol
And man...I've burned and effed up some plants getting all Bloomy and Boosty during flower on some early runs.

From what I see on the Jacks 321 feed chart, all they do is taper off on the PPM/EC strength for the last 2 weeks. They keep the ratios the same.
That's kinda my plan, with may be a few other adjustments to PK levels. Must resist the urge to get all jiggy! lol
This is my second, and from what I can tell, best run with Jacks.

I need to check out your grow.


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks 2com. I have tried both, flushing and not flushing. I'm more of a taper off guy than flush. I toss my coco, so I don't care about it. lol
> And man...I've burned and effed up some plants getting all Bloomy and Boosty during flower on some early runs.
> 
> From what I see on the Jacks 321 feed chart, all they do is taper off on the PPM/EC strength for the last 2 weeks. They keep the ratios the same.
> ...


Getting bloomy, boosty and jiggy, haha.
Ok, so you taper it off. Is your goal to be at very low to no ppm by a certain week/day? Like two weeks before you expect to finish. Or, do you start your taper at that point? Say like two weeks _of_ tapering and maybe by a few days before harvest you're down to zero?
I've heard a flush is even more important if the plants had been "pushed" (or overfed/burnt tips/similar) during the cycle.

Yea, I wouldn't wanna mess too much with ratios until I had an idea of what "stock" formula does, haha. And keeping ratios, and levels especially of the actual Part A (where all the p, k, and micros are) within reason.
I searched "Jacks 321 feed chart", now I'm finding some stuff. Cool.
Jacks seems great so far.

Hopefully I have something to share in the near future.


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

There this: https://www.jacksnutrients.com/growschedules

But then I got to poking around this website. I went to the FAQ and after reading the first three or four I'm asking myself "Ok. So there is a difference in the "Jack's 3-2-1" (the "original" I'll say) and this "new" "Jack's Nutrients" they're talking about? It sure sounds like these products are different from this FAQ page.





FAQs | jrpeters12345







www.jacksnutrients.com




A little bit confused now. This makes it sound like the "Jacks Nutrients" is a reformulated line, for cannabis, and different than the "Jacks Professional" stuff. Now I must know.

I'll have to look into it further (I did before and thought I'd found that it's just new packaging).
Anybody know, please share.
Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 10, 2020)

2com said:


> There this: https://www.jacksnutrients.com/growschedules
> 
> But then I got to poking around this website. I went to the FAQ and after reading the first three or four I'm asking myself "Ok. So there is a difference in the "Jack's 3-2-1" (the "original" I'll say) and this "new" "Jack's Nutrients" they're talking about? It sure sounds like these products are different from this FAQ page.
> 
> ...


I was wrong about the lowering of PPM on the Jacks chart. They have a bagged finish formula they recommend for the last 2-weeks on the Jacks 321 chart. That PPM is lower. It has some crazy PK numbers at the 5grams they specify! lol



I think they might have changed just the packaging - bag material and colors.
Unlike Megacrop, they don't change the formula every 6 months from what I see.

Some charts here...





Clowning with Jacks 321


Data Documentation Journal. Jack’s 321 is a tried and true two-part fertilizer program. It consists of Jack’s Nutrients Part A 5-12-26, Jack’s Nutrients Part B 15-0-0 and Epsom Salts. 321 is the abbreviated amount (ratio) of each fertilizer in grams per gallon.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

Hope you don't mind if I post what I found here, re: Jacks.

There are two different websites, jrpeters.com, and jacksnutrients.com, the second being the new(er) one.

Here's an article from a link at jacksnutrients.com that kinda explains this "new line", "Jack's Nutrients". The last three paragraphs. https://www.cannabizjournal.com/cannabiz-journal-october-2017/2017/10/2/jr-peters-launches-exclusive-cannabis-nutrition-line-jacks-nutrients

On the jacknutrients.com homepage, scroll down past the cannabis image, the link to above article, to the bottom; you can see the "new line" of products (Jack's Nutrients line). On the right is the 5-12-26 (Part A) and the 15-0-0 (Part B, Cal-Nit). On the left, looks like some of those at least are "new formulations"; 7-15-30 sounds pretty similar to 5-12-26. *(Edit: Durp. Didn't see the 7-15-30 in your calculator there).*

What my main question is, is has the actual 5-12-26 (Part A) formula/ratios/etc. changed at all? Some of the things I read make it sound like they have changed it a little (or "improved" it a little or something?).

At the jrpeters.com homepage, it now has four "categories"; "Controlled Environment" used to be the one that contained "Jacks Hydroponic 5-12-26" if I remember right. But now, if you go to "Controlled Environment" there's a blurb and a "link" (click the image) and you're taken to "jacksnutrients.com", lol. The "Jack's Professional" category has about sixty different products - all of them in the "old"(?) Jacks/JR Peters packaging - yet not one of them is the 5-12-26... Weird.
The only way I could find "5-12-26" on the jrpeters.com website was to use the search function. Top result (note, it's in new jacks nutrients line packaging): https://www.jrpeters.com/product_/t31652/t19712-5-12-26-hydroponic---part-a

I couldn't find any pictures of the old package label % numbers that weren't blurry to compare with new packaging, hah.
Haven't looked at the charts yet.


TintEastwood said:


> I think they might have changed just the packaging - bag material and colors.


That's what I'd have thought. It would be odd to have two "5-12-26" formulas with just slightly different micro ratio or something, from a companies viewpoint, wouldn't it? But "stores"/resellers of it should run out of the "older packaging" at some point...


TintEastwood said:


> Unlike Megacrop, they don't change the formula every 6 months from what I see.


"Jacks V2 - CannaSpec" is what they shoulda called this, make it real clear. Lol.


----------



## 2com (Jan 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> It has some crazy PK numbers at the 5grams they specify! lol


Wow, that's probably enough potassium I think.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 10, 2020)

2com said:


> Hope you don't mind if I post what I found here, re: Jacks.
> 
> There are two different websites, jrpeters.com, and jacksnutrients.com, the second being the new(er) one.
> 
> ...


Good find. That article is from Oct 2017 and seems they might have changed the formulation at that point in time....but it's vague. 2018 forward should all be the same....until they change it again.

With the massive cannabis industry on the rise.....Smart for them to carve out a weed nute lineup.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 11, 2020)

D36

Wedding Cake


Darlins Net


Tahoe OG


----------



## Bobby2times (Jan 12, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Tahoe OG
> View attachment 4454639


Looking good Tint. I have some seedlings going, "Key Master" by Lost River which is Master Widow x Tahoe OG.

Excited to see Tahoe OG in action.

Love Vegas...I like betting sports every now and again, but the food is what gets me. Every big name Chef has a place in Vegas it seems. So much to do. Have fun.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome as always Tint, you truly grow some nice stuff.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 13, 2020)

Bobby2times said:


> Looking good Tint. I have some seedlings going, "Key Master" by Lost River which is Master Widow x Tahoe OG.
> 
> Excited to see Tahoe OG in action.
> 
> Love Vegas...I like betting sports every now and again, but the food is what gets me. Every big name Chef has a place in Vegas it seems. So much to do. Have fun.


I'm subbed on your grow.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 13, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Awesome as always Tint, you truly grow some nice stuff.


Thanks, Flat. Your new run is moving right along.

Looking forward to popping some beans this fall. Been doing clones only for past 2yrs.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 13, 2020)

We are reversed right now. Your looking forward to popping seeds, I am looking forward to cloning lol!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 13, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4418901View attachment 4418902View attachment 4418903


Nice clean room you have there Tinti!


----------



## twalte (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome grow Journal Tint! I’m subbed and looking forward to it!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you - @Flatrate @gr865 @twalte 

Starting week 7
Feeding coco 4x daily @ 1.6ec/800ppm/ph5.9-6.3/77f
Temps 80f/74f - Humidity 50/40

Cocktails!

Also adding Orca, Floralicious+, and a liquid Fulvic.

And my PH is very stable - slight drift up over several days.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 15, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> About 18 months.
> Last time I took a break, I ran out of stash - forcing me to buy local for several months. Doh.
> Not doing that again.
> Imma seasoned noob.  My first real grow was 2017.
> ...


Tint, I took last summer off, had been 2 plus years, have decided to only do 2 grows a year, start in late summer and finish around April. Was nice having some time off but I was so ready to grow when the time came.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 15, 2020)

D43 - Week 7.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 18, 2020)

D46 - Just before lights on

Darlins Net


Wedding Cake


----------



## 2com (Jan 18, 2020)

Something is wrong with your tomatoes; those look fucked, man.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 18, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D46 - Just before lights on
> 
> Darlins Net
> View attachment 4459415
> ...


Some fatties you got there


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Tint, I took last summer off, had been 2 plus years, have decided to only do 2 grows a year, start in late summer and finish around April. Was nice having some time off but I was so ready to grow when the time came.


Last time I took a break, I mismanaged my stash and ran out of weed. lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 18, 2020)

2com said:


> Something is wrong with your tomatoes; those look fucked, man.


Nothing a little calmag won't cure. lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Some fatties you got there


Thanks. Doing my best to NOT eff things up.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 18, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks. Doing my best to NOT eff things up.


Keep it up.. Good stuff here green thumb


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 18, 2020)

Beans to play with this fall.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice haul Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Nice haul Tint!


Thanks Flat. But dang, I have to wait until this fall to get busy. Arggh. Lol

Check this...
Wedding Cake gifted from a local grobro. Super frosty.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 19, 2020)

Coco Cocktails...


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 22, 2020)

Dinking with the drink.
Starting week 8.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 22, 2020)

D50. Beginning of week 8.

Dnet timber



(for comparison - Day 50 of prior run - the Seven Sisters.)



Wcake log


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 22, 2020)

Looking good Tint. Man because of you talking about your seed purchase earlier, I looked into Envy. Never really noticed them before but figured if they were on your radar I should check them out. I listened to some interviews and read up what I could find, even got them on IG now. Don't need them, but damn I want them.

The Drip looks insane, nice choice.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 22, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint. Man because of you talking about your seed purchase earlier, I looked into Envy. Never really noticed them before but figured if they were on your radar I should check them out. I listened to some interviews and read up what I could find, even got them on IG now. Don't need them, but damn I want them.
> 
> The Drip looks insane, nice choice.


Thanks, Flat. Full disclosure as always - on the seeds, my Gropartner has that experience. 
I let him do the picking and ordering. All these crazy names and insane glamour shots - what's real, what's hype - I dunno. lol

For sure, I'll keep you updated on any progress.

I hurt myself with seeds in 2017. lol


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 22, 2020)

Yea I agree seeds are a gamble.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 24, 2020)

My new girlfriend.


----------



## 2com (Jan 24, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> All these crazy names and insane glamour shots - what's real, what's hype - I dunno. lol


"It really grinds my gears".
I got that do-si-alienana-cookies strain; larry's sour knee caps cut.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 26, 2020)

Chunky. Monkeys.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 30, 2020)

Week 9.
Lowering EC daily.


----------



## 2com (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice chunks.


----------



## THC-CK (Jan 31, 2020)

Very nice setup. Seeing it pretty much sealed the deal for me picking a CMH for my 3x3. Going with Ushio bulb.


----------



## 2com (Feb 1, 2020)

THC-CK said:


> Very nice setup. Seeing it pretty much sealed the deal for me picking a CMH for my 3x3. Going with Ushio bulb.


I think you can't go wrong especially in that footprint. I'd like to do a vertical with two of'em.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 1, 2020)

THC-CK said:


> Very nice setup. Seeing it pretty much sealed the deal for me picking a CMH for my 3x3. Going with Ushio bulb.


Thanks. Hope your grow does great. One of these in a 3x3 will kill.

the hoods I'm using....








V-Lux Vertical CMH 315w LEC Grow Light Reflector Hood Kit Fixture 120-240v | eBay


Vertical Lamp 50/60 Hz. Square Wave. Built in Thermal Protection. We take our reputation seriously.



www.ebay.com


----------



## THC-CK (Feb 2, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks. Hope your grow does great. One of these in a 3x3 will kill.
> 
> the hoods I'm using....
> 
> ...


Nice fixtures. I will likely go with the vertical Vivosun, just because of my location, it's easy to get on Amazon. Fixture was $220 US and bulb $55. 

Can't wait to get it all set up! Hopefully by the end of this week. 

Currently, I'm using a custom 112w LED 7-Way setup, it's actually giving me surprisingly good results so far! 

Three weeks into flower:


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 6, 2020)

Darlins Net
Day 64
Week 10


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## 2com (Feb 6, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Darlins Net
> Day 64
> Week 10
> 
> View attachment 4473359


Looks like it likes to "foxtail" quite a bit, hey? Doesn't know which way to grow, haha. Trichome covered and chunky though. Beautiful plant, cannabis in general.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 6, 2020)

2com said:


> Looks like it likes to "foxtail" quite a bit, hey? Doesn't know which way to grow, haha. Trichome covered and chunky though. Beautiful plant, cannabis in general.


They really did thicken up nicely this run. Last run of Darlins Net. All new from seed when I startup this fall.


----------



## Teag (Feb 7, 2020)

Do you like the green dripper caps better than the halos?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 7, 2020)

Teag said:


> Do you like the green dripper caps better than the halos?


The caps and 1/4 lines are great for many small pots. Thin flexible lines with nice clips holding them in place.

For sure. I prefer the halos for 3g and bigger pots....and I really prefer the way halos water full circle around the perimeter of the pot. But the 1/2 lines are stiffer....manifolds bigger.


----------



## 2com (Feb 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> But the 1/2 lines are stiffer....*manifolds bigger.*


What manifolds? DIY ones?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 7, 2020)

2com said:


> What manifolds? DIY ones?


DIY. For just a few plants connecting plastic "T"s together works fine. 

For 5 or more halos a bigger backbone of PVC can help with more even flow.

I always install valves for individual control to each line.


----------



## 2com (Feb 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> DIY. For just a few plants connecting plastic "T"s together works fine.
> 
> For 5 or more halos a bigger backbone of PVC can help with more even flow.
> 
> I always install valves for individual control to each line.


I was excited for a minute thinking there might be some cool manifold I didn't know about.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 7, 2020)

2com said:


> I was excited for a minute thinking there might be some cool manifold I didn't know about.


Sorry for the let-down. 

Hydro-horsepower!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 8, 2020)

Darlins Net - Day 67 ! 

It's not over til the phat ladies hang!




(doh! - it's not over til the phat nugs are _successfully_ dried and cured!)


----------



## 2com (Feb 8, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Darlins Net - Day 67 !
> 
> It's not over til the phat ladies hang!
> 
> ...


What kind of aromas does it produce. Cannabis in flower makes some of my favorite smells in the world, haha.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 9, 2020)

2com said:


> What kind of aromas does it produce. Cannabis in flower makes some of my favorite smells in the world, haha.


It's not as stanky as I would like it to be. Kinda earthy I guess. Great smoke, just not loud.
Probably just the cut, since the single wedding cake plant has a sweet pungent nose.
Naturally, me grow methods always need to improve!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 10, 2020)

Checked. Almost, but not yet. Day 68.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 11, 2020)

Wed cake. D70


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharpening my axe....


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 12, 2020)

Everything looks amazing Tint, your gonna have one hell of a stash!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Everything looks amazing Tint, your gonna have one hell of a stash!


Howdy Flat. I'm getting some nice fading, and hopefully ripening.
Trichs are going cloudy, finally.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 13, 2020)

CocoCam


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 13, 2020)

Dnet


----------



## 2com (Feb 13, 2020)

How have you been feeding in these last weeks? Tapering or what?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 14, 2020)

2com said:


> How have you been feeding in these last weeks? Tapering or what?


Tapered down over the past 2 weeks. I doubt it matters. No difference between flushed vs not flushed in my limited past testing.


----------



## 2com (Feb 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Tapered down over the past 2 weeks. I doubt it matters. No difference between flushed vs not flushed in my limited past testing.


Cool. Everything else the same though? Strains, conditions, "fading" etc. etc.?
Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 14, 2020)

Finally, trichs are going cloudy top-2-bottom.

Saturday! Chop partay.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 15, 2020)

Tis done.
Only removed big fans and some major leaf.







65f. 60% ish


Going for a slow dry.

Eye and loupe effed them closely. Absolutely zero powdery mildew or rot of any kind. Unlike outdoor, never a need for spinosad or BT foliars. (this run anyway... A few runs ago I had mild thrips early flower. Spinosad did the trick.)


----------



## 2com (Feb 15, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Tis done.
> Only removed big fans and some major leaf.
> 
> 
> ...


Hanging them upside down like that, to stare at the stumps you cut them from. Torture. Haha.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 15, 2020)

2com said:


> Hanging them upside down like that, to stare at the stumps you cut them from. Torture. Haha.


I would never! Well, maybe.  

I couldashoulda taken a pic with all 9 chopped in place, before removal. 

Had already dumped all the pots and did a quick cleaning before hanging them winches.


----------



## 2com (Feb 15, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


>


How do you like those [air] manifolds for use with irrigation. I found several in a tote the other day, hah.
Do you have to do much evening out of the flow, or are they pretty much all fully open and more or less even?

Thanks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 15, 2020)

2com said:


> How do you like those [air] manifolds for use with irrigation. I found several in a tote the other day, hah.
> Do you have to do much evening out of the flow, or are they pretty much all fully open and more or less even?
> 
> Thanks.


They work great. Dual purpose.

Usually i can run valves fully open. But some do get adjusted if/as needed. 2gal and larger get dual feed lines.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 20, 2020)

After 5 days room RH dropping. 

Bagged to maintain RH. Better (safer and easier) than breaking out the humidifier to keep entire room at 60+ish RH.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 20, 2020)

Looking frosty my friend.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 22, 2020)

Wedding Cake weigh-in. 

After 7 day dry. 

Less weight of turkey bag. And less however much more weight loss when fully dried.


Tasty and frickin stony.


----------



## Teag (Feb 23, 2020)

Was reading a few posts of people dimming lights at some point during flower to keep the leaves from getting burnt up I guess. Was wondering if you go full power till chop.

Also, when are we supposed to come over for samples?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 23, 2020)

Teag said:


> Was reading a few posts of people dimming lights at some point during flower to keep the leaves from getting burnt up I guess. Was wondering if you go full power till chop.
> 
> Also, when are we supposed to come over for samples?


High as they could go...Lights were too close this run. Upper leaf taco and foxtailing as a result.
No space to raise the lights a foot or so during the last 2 weeks.

Samples available in Norcal. Meet and Reek!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 23, 2020)

Dry/cure. Wifi ecowitt sensors re-deployed to monitor my sacks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 23, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking frosty my friend.


Hey Flat. It's strange not having a single living plant! All grow operations shutdown so I can vacation. 
Other news...Had my eyes zapped ala Lasik surgery. 60th birthday gift to self. Distance vision is virtually perfect. Still need reading glasses. 5k. Worth every penny. 
(Not recommending, just happy with my new eyes)


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 23, 2020)

Glad it went well for you!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 24, 2020)

Summer stash.






Dnet 32oz. 11 plants.
Wcake 3.5oz. Single plant.

The 2 tahoe OGs....such low quality I tossed their weak asses in the trash.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 24, 2020)

The group....Pre-harvest.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 25, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Hey Flat. It's strange not having a single living plant! All grow operations shutdown so I can vacation.
> Other news...Had my eyes zapped ala Lasik surgery. 60th birthday gift to self. Distance vision is virtually perfect. Still need reading glasses. 5k. Worth every penny.
> (Not recommending, just happy with my new eyes)


I am glad that your vacation can now start, awesome work my man! Congrats on the new eyes too, I have thought about doing also over the years. I been wearing some form of corrective lenses since 1st grade, now 43 and can tell bifocals are in my near future. Nice stash too!


----------



## Teag (Feb 29, 2020)

Was wondering what other products you use besides the NPK fertilizers. Anything for reservoir, microbial innoculants, etc?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 29, 2020)

Teag said:


> Was wondering what other products you use besides the NPK fertilizers. Anything for reservoir, microbial innoculants, etc?


Garden friendly fungicide.

Greenleaf Sweet Candy
Floralicious+

Would like to do a run with Jacks in the future, only changing npk ratios thru flowering stages. No other products.


----------



## Teag (Feb 29, 2020)

Were you hungry when you choose the sweet candy? hehe Looks delicious whatever is in there!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 29, 2020)

Teag said:


> Were you hungry when you choose the sweet candy? hehe Looks delicious whatever is in there!


Newest has gobs of pk.
Boost levels.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 1, 2020)

all shutdown....quiet and peaceful in the garage.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4383974 View attachment 4383976
> 
> The Seven Sisters.
> Un-Topped. Flipped on 20th.
> View attachment 4383978


What are those green cheese-grater looking covers in the bags for? Are those just to slow down the process of moisture evaporating?


----------



## Renfro (Apr 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> What are those green cheese-grater looking covers in the bags for? Are those just to slow down the process of moisture evaporating?


Floraflex caps, used to spread the irrigation more evenly. A properly fitting cap can help mitigate evaporation as well.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Dry/cure. Wifi ecowitt sensors re-deployed to monitor my sacks.
> 
> View attachment 4486923


I ordered a pack of these to stick in my pound sacks. All but two were accurate lol, those two were off by a couple %. For the price, not bad.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MCGDN5C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Floraflex caps, used to spread the irrigation more evenly. A properly fitting cap can help mitigate evaporation as well.


Interesting, thanks! I've never seen them before. Learned something new today.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Interesting, thanks! I've never seen them before. Learned something new today.







__





Hydroponic Growing Supplies for Sale | FloraFlex


FloraFlex offers an extensive selection of hydroponic growing supplies, such as nutrients, drip irrigation kits, coconut coir, light shields, and more.




floraflex.com





Checkout their site, they have some handy products you may find a use for down the road.


----------



## Teag (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have to hand water to get dry spots missed by the cap?


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2020)

Teag said:


> Do you have to hand water to get dry spots missed by the cap?


Top stays wet. But I'm not dripping, more of a slow flood.

Actually prefer hydro halos when I'm not using lil 1gallons.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I ordered a pack of these to stick in my pound sacks. All but two were accurate lol, those two were off by a couple %. For the price, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MCGDN5C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Super glad most were spot on for you.

I musta had a bad batch - only 2 were accurate. Just glad I know to check their accuracy. Same with darn econo tds meters.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Super glad most were spot on for you.
> 
> I musta had a bad batch - only 2 were accurate. Just glad I know to check their accuracy. Same with darn econo tds meters.


When I say accurate I meant all read the same number and they were all off by 2%. That was good enough for what I am trying to do with them. the other two were just random as fuck and one would turn on and off if you touched it lol.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2020)

Renfro said:


> When I say accurate I meant all read the same number and they were all off by 2%. That was good enough for what I am trying to do with them. the other two were just random as fuck and one would turn on and off if you touched it lol.


2% Is darn good.
Mine were up to 10% off.
Not good when learning to cure.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 14, 2020)

Futures WIP. Rough. Don't try this at home, I have no idea if it holds water.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 20, 2020)

Could not resist...





Poppin 6 of each.


I'll start these, then hand them over to my grobuddy to sex and pheno hunt. He has dem dere skilz. Me dummy.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 24, 2020)

Let the corona fever induced bean hoarding begin. Lol



Before 45% discounts!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking good Tint! If this is just the beginning, how far do you plan on going?


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 24, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint! If this is just the beginning, how far do you plan on going?


Only until the world reopens. 
I need to check with the governor. Lol

Hope you are good!!!


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 24, 2020)

We're good man!


----------



## TintEastwood (May 14, 2020)

Whew!


----------



## TintEastwood (May 14, 2020)

Cupping.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 14, 2020)

Cheating a lil....gender testing.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 15, 2020)

Mailed.
Results will be viewable online after they run the samples.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 18, 2020)

Put into solos 4/20.
Feeding 1.6ec. 800ppm.5
(silica, calimagic, Jacks and orca, or florlic+, or Myco Jordan)
Ph 5.9 thru 6.2

My coco is buffered and fines removed, but I still supplement calimagic early and taper off later.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 18, 2020)

Today.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 24, 2020)

K.I.S.S.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 25, 2020)

Bagged and delivered.



Nothing growing!....lights out at my ranch until this fall.


----------



## Flatrate (May 31, 2020)

Hey Tint, just curious what were the results of the sex test? Those babies are looking good!


----------



## TintEastwood (May 31, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hey Tint, just curious what were the results of the sex test? Those babies are looking good!


Sex test results. 

Hopefully my buddy will have some good cuts for my fall startup. I plan on running a variety of single plants. Some clone, some seed.

As always, hoping all is well with you and your loved ones.


----------



## Flatrate (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Tint, I am thinking about getting a test myself!

Thanks brother I hope all is well on your end too!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 3, 2020)

Drinking and puffing. Just don't have the energy to protest or loot at my age. Lol


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> K.I.S.S.
> 
> View attachment 4575380


I'm going to try and match this with the new MC 2part. Growing in perlite. If you don't mind of course?


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 14, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I'm going to try and match this with the new MC 2part. Growing in perlite. If you don't mind of course?


Glad to help
Hope it works for you!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey bud, hope you are doing well.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 15, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Hey bud, hope you are doing well.


Hi @diggs99 Just laying low....

Kinda bored not growing and having covid and crap keeping from vacationing. Boo hoo. 

I need to check in on your grow and see what you are crushing.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 10, 2020)

(grow still shutdown)


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 10, 2020)

looking forward to the return


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 10, 2020)

I mixed up 5 gallons of 2 part MegaCrop to try and match the KISS mix from above. I ended up at 3g/gal of A and 2g/gal of B which was:
(N) 121
(P) 46
(K) 172 
(Ca)100
(Mg) 49
(S) 65
(Fe) 2
(B) .3
(Mn) .5
(Zn) .8
(Mo) .09
(Cu) .3
(Si) 1

Total 561

I ended up coming down slightly from this. I am in perlite and not coco. I ended up with some minor browning on the tips of the older growth. Nothing major by any means. Right now I mix 5 gallons of RO at 2.5g/gal of A and 2.5g/gal of B and then add another gallon of RO to move the EC down to 1.4. Seems to be working well for the last week or so. Thanks for getting me close, to begin with.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 10, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> 5 gallons of RO at 2.5g/gal of A and 2.5g/gal of B and then add another gallon of RO to move the EC down to 1.4.


Now that you know you need that extra gal....Can you just start with 6gallons of RO?

Thats what I do, eliminates most of the need to dilute with RO. (Some suggest best to dilute with calmag water not ro)


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 10, 2020)

I figured adding a gallon would be a 20% dilution so with that I guess I could cut the grams per gallon by 10% each part and that would be close to the same EC at the end. I should just try it out and see what's what.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 10, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I figured adding a gallon would be a 20% dilution so with that I guess I could cut the grams per gallon by 10% each part and that would be close to the same EC at the end. I should just try it out and see what's what.


Similar.
After mixing, would always have to use a little ph UP to set my final PH.

Now, first thing I add extra (approx .75 ml per gallon for my mix) silica to RO, then after mixing everything as usual, ph is near perfect every time. No need to PH up.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 10, 2020)

Unique to MC 2PartA it contains.....

"Amino Acids and Amino Acid Chelates"
How many ppm, no idea.

Also they brag about silica.
Only one (1) ppm @ 5grams of MC. Rip.

No biggie, just true.
I would use MC2Part but I get jacks local and cheap.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 11, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Day 10. Did a little leg work on the sisters. Nipped off the lower branches.
> View attachment 4387178


Lothlorien


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 12, 2020)

Hell outside @ 111f
Cool inside @ 102f


Un-canopy temp. 102f.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a question about the below mix. I am shooting for the KISS method with the Greenleaf products and was wondering about your opinion. My goal is to use the same base mix for veg and then add the BudExplosion for Flower.

My question is does the 2 part mix ratio look a little low on nitrogen for a vegetative growth ppm ratio?

MC2P /// BE
(N) 121 /// 
(P) 46 /// 23
(K) 129 /// 90
(Ca)113 /// 
(Mg) 37 /// 2.5
(S) 49 /// 26
(Fe) 1.75///
(B) .2///
(Mn) .4///
(Zn) .6///
(Mo) .07///
(Cu) 2///
(Si) .9///

Total 490 /// 631
EC 1.4 /// 1.6
Ridiculous formating sorry


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 16, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I have a question about the below mix. I am shooting for the KISS method with the Greenleaf products and was wondering about your opinion. My goal is to use the same base mix for veg and then add the BudExplosion for Flower.
> 
> My question is does the 2 part mix ratio look a little low on nitrogen for a vegetative growth ppm ratio?
> 
> ...


Srry for delay, just read it.

I calculated the NPK % ratio for the above ppm as...
1.2 - 1 - 1.5

Still in the process of learning about ratios and ppms levels.

Are you talking about the MC1Part or MC2Part?
How many grams per gallon?


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 17, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Srry for delay, just read it.


No worries. Just trying to keep ya engaged as the summer moves through, while learning along the way.



TintEastwood said:


> Are you talking about the MC1Part or MC2Part?


 2 part hydro formula of MegaCrop




TintEastwood said:


> How many grams per gallon?


2.25 grams each part. 

The nitrogen sits at 121ppm with that mix .


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 17, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> MC2P /// BE
> (N) 121 ///
> (P) 46 /// 23
> (K) 129 /// 90
> ...


Your N seems good for veg.


Here are the 2.25/2.25 numbers from their calculator, today.
If using this, I might add 1 gram Epsom per gallon to bump up the Mg. (+26) to half the Ca ppm.



When it comes to the BExplosion stuff, be careful. Know you numbers to prevent excess P and or K. Especially K in coco.



FLOWER ppm example - as per Jacks Feed Chart.
PPM comparison - Jacks bagged 10-30-20 flower formula is a 1-3-2 NPK % ratio.

elemental PPM for NPK % ratio of 1-3-2....
N 100
P 132
K 168

Higher EC, still 1-3-2 ratio.
N 150
P 198
K 252


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 17, 2020)

With the MC Part-A and Jacks Part-A mixes being virtually identical, Jacks users can learn from the simple GLN feed chart.
Adjust the A/B to change the NPK ratio for the 3 different phases, rather than running just 3/2/1 start to chop.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the information.

I do have some Epsons ready to go in case I see the need. In this perlite Mg looks good for the past couple weeks. On the BudExplosion note I have been adding just 1 gram to a gallon. I am in the middle of week three and have been feeding the BE for a couple of weeks. Here's a close leaf shot from this morning on one of the girls:

It usually doesn't take much BudExplosion before the tips are browning. I am pretty amazed it hasn't affected them much yet.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 23, 2020)

65
V8


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 23, 2020)

67
V8
Auto


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 23, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4633046View attachment 4633047
> 67
> V8
> Auto


This is the one you probably pick-up your Coco an nutrients with...to pull up in this thing... maybe just to chill out in... listen to some tunes...yeah I'm jelly...


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 23, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> This is the one you probably pick-up your Coco an nutrients with...to pull up in this thing... maybe just to chill out in... listen to some tunes...yeah I'm jelly...


Sadly those were sold before I started growing.
The blue one was a daily driver.
The green machine I sold soon after the refresh. No garage space for her.

First van at 17.
60 now. Doh


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 2, 2020)

Uh oh....
@diggs99 
@Flatrate 

Not growing....Stuck in town by Plague....so I ordered some strips and drivers to play with during the summer heat.

A 20pack of EB Gen3 strips.
A couple drivers.

You've been warned. Lol
If you see black smoke it's just me learning to strip.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 3, 2020)

Good luck brother, can't wait to see what you put together!

When are you starting up again? I thought you were on a seed buying kick to pass the time?


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 3, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Good luck brother, can't wait to see what you put together!
> 
> When are you starting up again? I thought you were on a seed buying kick to pass the time?


Probably no grow until late sept. 
Oh yeah, some seeds are flowing. 


Bring on the tasty terps...





Black Funk Dawg (Clusterfunk x Star Dawg #5 x Blackberry) Dankonomics Genetics – Jordan of the Islands







jordanoftheislands.ca


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 6, 2020)

Driver/Strip Calc.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)

Planning to build frames kinda like this article. Using 2ft eb gen 3 strips.

4 frames 10x24" each. 5 strips per frame. 2 drivers. Total of about 260 watts.








DIY Guide - LED Strips


LED strip lights In this chapter, we build an efficient grow light using LED strips and an aluminum frame, that also serves as a heat sink. Power consumption varies between 180W - 480W depending on the LED driver selection and the number of LED strips used.




sites.google.com





I was a lucky mofo! Virtually everyone is sold out of the strips. Tried to buy another 20 pack. Nooooope. 6wks out!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 8, 2020)

Curious to know what drivers you are going to be using? Sometime ago I looked into DYI strips but really got confused on which driver to use.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Curious to know what drivers you are going to be using? Sometime ago I looked into DYI strips but really got confused on which driver to use.


Bench notes... 


Its an art and science designing, matching drivers to strips....series vs parallel...yada.
I plan to surround a cmh with the strip frames.

The spreadsheet a few posts up. Me figuring out how many strips per driver. 7 to 11 strips per driver in my case.

2x. Mean Well XLG-150-L-AB


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 8, 2020)

I just decommissioned my EB gen2 strips after almost 2 years inside my flower tent. Good little strips. From experience, I would suggest not using adhesive thermal compound and go with a more conventional thermal grease and use all the provided mounting holes to attach the strips.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I just decommissioned my EB gen2 strips after almost 2 years inside my flower tent. Good little strips. From experience, I would suggest not using adhesive thermal compound and go with a more conventional thermal grease and use all the provided mounting holes to attach the strips.


Use thermal grease?
Not thermal tape?
Why? What was the diff?


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 8, 2020)

I felt the tape leaves a noticeable uneven gap between the strip and the metal you'll be attaching it to. The grease/paste spreads thinly and more even. Also, if you ever want to remove the strips and/or modify the layout the tape is a royal pain to separate from whatever it's attached to. I know to drill and tap each hole and spreading some paste seems like a long endeavor compared to just laying some tape but well worth it in the end.


----------



## Teag (Aug 8, 2020)

Are you sure thermal tape/grease is necessary in this build? I was thinking a 700ma setup could easily be run without having to mess with it. Not an expert though, but I don't think heat is that much of an issue.
I didn't use any paste for my pucks. Larger heat sink though so not a great comparison.

I found this post while trying to look it up. Talks about just naked air setups for 700ma. 





__





LED Strip Thermal Paste


I saw a post somewhere that someone used a computer Thermal compound. I have a tube of some.. Can i really uae these on my strips?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)

I understand the eb gen3s are thin and flimsy. 

More concerned about keeping them in place, and making sure everything is electrically insulated.

Prefer not having to bolt them into placed with nylon hardware.

Reference....








DIY Guide - LED Strips


LED strip lights In this chapter, we build an efficient grow light using LED strips and an aluminum frame, that also serves as a heat sink. Power consumption varies between 180W - 480W depending on the LED driver selection and the number of LED strips used.




sites.google.com





Dental floss works great for removing things attached with adhesive.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> if you ever want to remove the strip


Tyvm. Will be keeping this in mind.

Hope to receive strips and drivers next week.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 11, 2020)

How to water.  



https://www.californiasubstrates.com/blog/automation-short-frequent-watering/


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 12, 2020)

Parts pile is growing.







Build...
20 strips, 4 panels, 2 drivers.

Building 11"x24" panels.
5 strips per panel.
67 watts per panel.

10 strips (2 panels ) per driver.
134 watts per driver.
268 total watts.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 14, 2020)

No can do... - still a bit hot to fire-up the grow room. 

Way too fookin' hot - Dry to the bone.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 14, 2020)

More toys ordered. 

Drivers and strips.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 14, 2020)

A man can never have enough toys!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 14, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> A man can never have enough toys!


True dat!

I show my wife this - if she complains about me spending money on small time hobbies like growing.









Tige Boats, Inc. GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


Discover & share this Tige Boats, Inc. GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.



giphy.com


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 14, 2020)

Some years ago when I got divorced and was a bachelor again I had a condo on a lake and almost bought a 18' Donzi. Then my uncle who has owned many boats explained what BOAT stands for. I stayed with my cars and motorcycle!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 14, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Some years ago when I got divorced and was a bachelor again I had a condo on a lake and almost bought a 18' Donzi. Then my uncle who has owned many boats explained what BOAT stands for. I stayed with my cars and motorcycle!


Donzi - wowzers. Dang - You missed out on 2 of the happiest days! Your loss. 

Not sure why I've noticed. But...It's amazing the recreational vehicles that sit - and sit - rotting while waiting to be used. In storage yards, etc.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 14, 2020)

It was a gently used Donzi, back then I was into speed. I was working so damn much then I wouldn't have had time for it. I could drive my cars and bike to work. Like I said I almost pulled the trigger but Uncle G stepped in.


----------



## Gdp1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice setup .I am in the process of setting up a room identical to your .I was wondering if you would be able to draw a layout of ur set up .Also was wondering about your water process and setup diagram of that would be nice .


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 15, 2020)

Gdp1 said:


> Nice setup .I am in the process of setting up a room identical to your .I was wondering if you would be able to draw a layout of ur set up .Also was wondering about your water process and setup diagram of that would be nice .


I don't have any drawings to offer. But glad to help if you have any questions.


----------



## Teag (Aug 15, 2020)

While we are all *patiently* waiting for your garage to cool off was wondering what your thoughts are on when to harvest.
How many days from flip do you normally go? The 9 strains I've grown are all done around the 75th day, I think. Tried to buy a mix of mostly indica and mostly sativa seeds, but they seem to finish at the same time.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 15, 2020)

Teag said:


> While we are all *patiently* waiting for your garage to cool off was wondering what your thoughts are on when to harvest.
> How many days from flip do you normally go? The 9 strains I've grown are all done around the 75th day, I think. Tried to buy a mix of mostly indica and mostly sativa seeds, but they seem to finish at the same time.


Unfortunately, I'm not experienced enough to give advice on this. Still learning to 'read' plants. 

I do keep track of flip and pistil dates, and almost always they go longer vs shorter in days. Then go by trichomes primarily to know when to chop. Usually chop all at the same time. (Because I dry in the same room - but that will change starting this fall)


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 15, 2020)

Do tell of the changes coming this fall.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 15, 2020)

Teag said:


> While we are all *patiently* waiting for your garage to cool off was wondering what your thoughts are on when to harvest.
> How many days from flip do you normally go? The 9 strains I've grown are all done around the 75th day, I think. Tried to buy a mix of mostly indica and mostly sativa seeds, but they seem to finish at the same time.


It’s hard to give a defined number of days on when to harvest since there are so many different factors. The strain, specific phenotype, environmental conditions such as light intensity, temp/RH, whether you are supplementing CO2, and even growing medium all play a role.

I will say to avoid going by the breeders listed flowering time as it’s almost always incorrect.

I don’t go by trichomes either as it almost always leads to premature harvesting and the last 2-3 weeks is when the buds swell the most.

Once you are about 2 weeks away start tapering down to a low dosage of nutrients and allow the plant to fade so it puts all the reserves into the buds.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 15, 2020)

Chopped to length


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 18, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Do tell of the changes coming this fall.


Hint: Contingent on becoming an 'empty nester'.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 18, 2020)

Frames built...



Ready for strips.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 18, 2020)

Killin me. 

Yep - this is why I'm shutdown.  Lung room @ 100/38. (open rafter attached garage)


----------



## WillieP (Aug 18, 2020)

Tint,
I made it through your journal.
WOW!!
Those were some impressive Sisters.
Your style of grow is so different than mine, really cool to see the plants develop vertically like that.
I think you will like that strip light thing. I have some of the EB gen2 in 3500K added in to round out some 5000K LED modules that I salvaged from street lights. I think I would like to go all strip light at some point.
I've considered the CMH route also, just concerned with the additional heat. BTW, I thought all 'regular' CMH lamps ran close to 3500K, I noticed at the beginning of your journal you ran a 4K and a 3K lamp. Just curious if those were 'special' lamps.
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey, @WillieP
Thanks for stopping by the sisters hood. On the CMH, I did my first couple runs with both 3k/4k spectrums. Was also vegging in the same room at that time. Normal Philips bulbs. I don't need these strip lights - but It's giving me something to learn and do - keep busy while the shit hits the fan out there in the world. The latest fun is the forest fires turning the skies orange, ash raining down. (waaaaa - lol)

Progress on the strips...



Strips mounted and wired. 
7 x 13.4w = 93.8 total watts.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Hey, @WillieP
> Thanks for stopping by the sisters hood. On the CMH, I did my first couple runs with both 3k/4k spectrums. Was also vegging in the same room at that time. Normal Philips bulbs. I don't need these strip lights - but It's giving me something to learn and do - keep busy while the shit hits the fan out there in the world. The latest fun is the forest fires turning the skies orange, ash raining down. (waaaaa - lol)
> 
> Progress on the strips...
> ...


Looks awesome! I need something like that for my veg. What is the overall dimensions of the fixture?


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 19, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Looks awesome! I need something like that for my veg. What is the overall dimensions of the fixture?


Thanks @NukaKola 13"x24"

My 2c - I have my doubts this route is the best tech / bang for buck. (not saving money, not the latest tech)


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 19, 2020)

Test Driver - DROK - Dimmers



(trying XT30/XT60 rc drone quick disconnects)


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 19, 2020)

Ignition, and blast off...



Full throttle (confirmed max output - same with or without dimmer attached.)


Working as expected.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

i got jacks just sitting waiting to use after my new mill heard nothing but good things and i bet that mixer comes In Clutch


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Whew!
> 
> View attachment 4565474


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 20, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> i got jacks just sitting waiting to use after my new mill heard nothing but good things and i bet that mixer comes In Clutch


Nice. Gobs of growers with Jacks experience is a major plus.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Flyweight prototype for veg. Seedlings, clones, muthas. Etc


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

7 strips @ 750ma


7 @ 560ma


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Ready for testing.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Using - EB Gen 3 560mm 3.5k 13.4w

This 5 stripper still needs cross-members.


Almost ready for the smoke test. Hopefully I can keep the smoke inside.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Without the square, I'd be effed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Greetings from Norcal.

Smokin


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2020)

Flyweight strippers.

Tested all good. No smoke released.


----------



## Teag (Aug 24, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> No smoke released.


I'm not sure your doing it right...


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 26, 2020)

Going with my foamboard flyweight frames for the strips.
Because it's a better fit, using my smaller CMH hood. All ballast remote mounted. 

4x4
315w 3k cmh.
280w (+/-) led strips

Each panel
5x EB Gen3 3.5k 80cri
11"x22"
70watts

Easy to add more panels.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 26, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4665204
> Going with my foamboard flyweight frames for the strips.
> Because it's a better fit, using my smaller CMH hood. All ballast remote mounted.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fire run coming soon!!!!


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 26, 2020)

595 watts in a 4x4 is going to crush it!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 26, 2020)

Cobbling continues...



This fiberglass rod is the bomb!


Weigh-in
_"Let's get ready to rumble"_


Hot glue FTW!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 28, 2020)

Nutrients....


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 28, 2020)

So when does Eastwood Lighting open for business? You built some fine fixtures my friend!

I heard Tequila is the new Cal-Mag, I am going to follow this one for sure !


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, I am starting to warm up the lighting...



Test fire.
2 panels of 10 strips


Light self. A Friday citrus treat. I don't bang often, but when I do...


In the event of PM or Mites. 
The tequila drowns my sorrows. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> 595 watts in a 4x4 is going to crush it!


Crush is good! I was killing them at one time with way too much. Not for long, but it happened. Lol


2 315w
240watt


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Gdp1 (Aug 29, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Crush is good! I was killing them at one time with way too much. Not for long, but it happened. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4667863
> 2 315w
> 240watt





TintEastwood said:


> Crush is good! I was killing them at one time with way too much. Not for long, but it happened. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4667863
> 2 315w
> 240watt


Looks great man what's ur temperature like and how r cooling the room .I am just asking about it because I am in the process of setting up a perpetual grow myself just looking for advise and tips for flowering room since I am planning on running a seal environment


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2020)

Gdp1 said:


> Looks great man what's ur temperature like and how r cooling the room .I am just asking about it because I am in the process of setting up a perpetual grow myself just looking for advise and tips for flowering room since I am planning on running a seal environment


Thanks for stopping by...
Temps on past runs have been in the low 80s. Higher than they should have been imo.
Using a 6k wall shaker AC for cooling when running sealed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 29, 2020)

CO2 Enriched Hydroponic Growing | Manic Botanix


The CO2 fertilizer effect. Article covers contemporary research about yield increases in under lights growing with CO2 enrichment. Optimum ppm and growth.




medteknutrients.com.au


----------



## 2com (Aug 30, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Test Driver - DROK - Dimmers
> 
> View attachment 4659003
> 
> (trying XT30/XT60 rc drone quick disconnects)


Hey man, things are looking good. I duno how, but this thread got 'unwatched' so I wasn't aware you of your posts. Nice job with the build(s). I looked into those XT style connectors before, do those ones "lock"? Or is it more of a tight, friction fit?

I duno why, but "kirkland" tequila just seems funny.



Gdp1 said:


> Looks great man what's ur temperature like and how r cooling the room .I am just asking about it because I am in the process of setting up a perpetual grow myself just looking for advise and tips for flowering room since I am planning on running a seal environment


Hmm, I'd say either of these habitats would do you well:


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 30, 2020)

2com said:


> Hey man, things are looking good. I duno how, but this thread got 'unwatched' so I wasn't aware you of your posts. Nice job with the build(s). I looked into those XT style connectors before, do those ones "lock"? Or is it more of a tight, friction fit?
> 
> I duno why, but "kirkland" tequila just seems funny.


Thanks "2"! I've been in the slow lane, not missing a thing.

Yes, the XT connectors are a nice tight friction fit. Functionally, they are perfect as far as I'm concerned. I don't need them seal team approved for deep water dives. I cheat and buy the pigtail units. 






Amazon.com: Racingirl NIDICI 8pcs XT30U Plug Connector Male Female with 70mm 18AWG Silicone Wire for 2S LiPo Battery Micro FPV Drone: Toys & Games


Amazon.com: Racingirl NIDICI 8pcs XT30U Plug Connector Male Female with 70mm 18AWG Silicone Wire for 2S LiPo Battery Micro FPV Drone: Toys & Games



www.amazon.com






Kirkland is funny cheap at Costco.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Aug 31, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4667865View attachment 4667866View attachment 4667867


Shall we play a game?

Can't wait to see the room back in action.


----------



## WillieP (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey Tint,
At what current do you plan to run your strip lights at?
Am I correct in saying that at or under 700mA, they do not require any type of heatsink?
I like the foam board design BTW. 
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 1, 2020)

WillieP said:


> Hey Tint,
> At what current do you plan to run your strip lights at?
> Am I correct in saying that at or under 700mA, they do not require any type of heatsink?
> I like the foam board design BTW.
> ...


Not sure. Need to do some testing at different levels to see what kind of temps they actually run.
Hopefully my foam is otay. No meltdowns! Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 2, 2020)

Wired for pound.


Dimmer panel guts.


Vegetation station gets a biggie CMH hood.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 2, 2020)

Strip test fit


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 3, 2020)

One of my DROK boxes displays lower wattage @ same MA .81ish

Thought, uh oh. I have a bad connection or sumpin stoopid. But only 5watt difference from the wall via killawatt. Swapped drivers...no change.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 3, 2020)

Veg...dormant, with some temp furniture.
Hopefully next week the seeds will start to drop.



My veg living room set is on order...you know....sofa, love seat, recliner.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 4, 2020)

Dead in flower. 

Hopefully coming to life this month.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 5, 2020)

Been following your post Tint, just wondering if you had any advice at where im at , total newbie and been 8 weeks veg and this is day 6 of flower i onow its early but any advice is welcome


----------



## WillieP (Sep 5, 2020)

Is your CMH a 315 watt?
What color temp are you strips? 3500K?
And are those COB's in the upper right of flower?
Just curious.

I just ordered drivers to re-do my strips. I have Bridgelux EB Gen2's, and have been driving them at 700ma.
The new drivers I ordered will max at 1400ma, doubling my wattage, from 100 per driver to 200 per driver.
I am currently not using any heatsinks, and of course that will need to change.
Your rooms are looking great...except for the lack of plants. 

WillieP


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Been following your post Tint, just wondering if you had any advice at where im at , total newbie and been 8 weeks veg and this is day 6 of flower i onow its early but any advice is welcome


Wow @Ronnie_12 Looking good. Those are some wicked retro 70's bushy pistils! 
I'll have to stop by your grow log if there is one.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tint bro, i put 1 post up at mid veg as i really have no idea what i am doing, thought they were dudds as i bought as autos but this is week 9 total those were last nights pics, only showing what they are for that past 6 days


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

WillieP said:


> Is your CMH a 315 watt?
> What color temp are you strips? 3500K?
> And are those COB's in the upper right of flower?
> Just curious.
> ...


Yes, @WillieP 
315watt CMH. Philips 3100k. (4k in veg)
3500k strips.
COBS are vero29 3000k.

Good move upgrading your drivers/strips rather than think you need to replace them all with the latest Flu-Gavy-Bar-Mitz array.
I'm waiting for a 20pack of the 2700k 90cri to fortify flower, and move some of the 3500k strips from flower to Veg room. Veg is jealous and wants strippers in their life.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Tint bro, i put 1 post up at mid veg as i really have no idea what i am doing, thought they were dudds as i bought as autos but this is week 9 total those were last nights pics, only showing what they are for that past 6 days


Sometimes the best stuff is grow LITFA style!

_Leave It the F Alone_


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks Tint, noted bro lol, i will post here in a few weeks if ok with you mate


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Thanks Tint, noted bro lol, i will post here in a few weeks if ok with you mate


Ok with me.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 5, 2020)

cheers bro, from Scotland btw. Was great watching your grow story


----------



## Gdp1 (Sep 5, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4675176


Would love to see how the ventilation is design would help me with my set up.


----------



## WillieP (Sep 5, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Yes, @WillieP
> 315watt CMH. Philips 3100k. (4k in veg)
> 3500k strips.
> COBS are vero29 3000k.
> ...


Did you build your own COB's too? That was the chip I was going to use before I got turned on the the strip thing.
The reason I asked about the size of your CMH is that I have considered using 4)-100 watt CMH naked bulb hung vertically as side lighting, but I grow in Scrog, so I'm not use if I see the point. If I ever decide to try my hand at a conventional 'Christmas tree' grow then I would want to try it. 
I'm looking forward to re-working my strips, my flower tent is empty right now. My current light is a 2 x 4, and I will be making 2) 2 x 2 fixtures.
I was doing 2 plants in veg the same age, and then moving them both to flower. I've changed that to starting one plant every 35-40 days and having a more staggered harvest. This will mean individual reservoirs; and in the flower tent, individual 2 x 2 lights. 
There is always an upgrade to be done...

Those 2700K strips will go great in your flower tent. And strippers are always good. LOL
Where are you getting them from? All I've ever seen available without special order is the 3K, 3.5K, 4K, and the 5K. The 2700 and the 6500 are never in stock. Again, just curious. 

Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

COBs setup is from Rapidled. (They no longer offer the vero29 version.)
They can do 310+, but I rarely go over 250ish.

Guys runs the vertical CMH bulbs and love them from what I read. Grow style has to lend itself. Usually we have limitations. Space, elec, spouse, lol.

I ordered strips and drivers from Future Electronics. Strips and Drivers! Seems like almost every flippin size and type are out of stock - not just the 27k. Fortunately, I was able to order while they are on backorder. So now I wait. Probably early Oct.

Octopart gets it done...




__





bxeb-l0560z- | Octopart


Find bxeb-l0560z- on Octopart: the fastest source for datasheets, pricing, specs and availability.




octopart.com





3k








BXEB-L0560Z-30E2000-C-C3 in Tray by Bridgelux | Linear Mid Power LED Modules | Future Electronics


EB Series Gen 3 2ft 3000K 80CRI 2500lm 190lm/W




www.futureelectronics.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 5, 2020)

Gdp1 said:


> Would love to see how the ventilation is design would help me with my set up.


Simple version.

Flower.
Flower pulls in fresh cool air from lung room - exhaust is routed outside, as needed to maintain desired Temp.
Dehuey in flower, runs as needed to maintain desired RH.

Vegetation.
Pulls air from Flower room - exhaust is recirculated back into Flower room OR into the lung room, via passive vents, as needed to maintain desired Temp.

When I have to compromise temps and RH, Flower takes priority. 


* I can also run Flower sealed, with AC and Co2.
Veg loves the Co2, and that's when I recirc back to Flower to prevent Co2 waste.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 6, 2020)

Roasting some sacrificial bagseed. Testing 123.


----------



## 2com (Sep 8, 2020)

@TintEastwood How much do you love your cmhs? Count the ways.

I really like led (HLG only experience) but I also wanna try cmh in addition, somewhere else. And winter would be a good time I think.

Edit: and the only thing I'm really curious about it the slight amount of uva (whether it makes it to the plant or not I duno) and IR. But If I can seal the room I could get temps up without the IR. So again, not sure...


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 8, 2020)

Try 1 and see.
I have an extra. Are you in antarctica? I'm in norcal.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 8, 2020)

I wanted it. I still want it. 
No can do.


----------



## 2com (Sep 8, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Try 1 and see.
> I have an extra. Are you in antarctica? I'm in norcal.


Good idea.
Hah! Yes, I'm in canarctica.


TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4677632
> I wanted it. I still want it.
> No can do.


Fuckin' cool.
What is this era or style of vehicle that you've been posting pictures of lately? That van is a van that I would absolutely love to have.
I can't be bothered with anything that has no actual "stuff carrying" capacity (like a sedan or coupe). Though, in canarctica, we have much different weather/seasons to consider.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 11, 2020)

Trying these Coco capsules


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 11, 2020)

2com said:


> Good idea.
> Hah! Yes, I'm in canarctica.
> 
> Fuckin' cool.
> ...


Doh. missed this message. 
Those are late 60s vans from Dodge. Ford and Chevy had their versions too. I sold the last one about 5 years ago. Waaah


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4677632
> I wanted it. I still want it.
> No can do.


Ran across this the other day. My Dad was a GMC nut for years. He had a 70 GMC short box 4 x 4 for years. Sold it to get something a little more family friendly, still dream of finding it or another something like it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 12, 2020)

@Flatrate using your tried and true testing lab. Tyvm.



Small army


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 12, 2020)

@TintEastwood I've been slumming with you and bought 2 packs yesterday, LOL, your a bad influence man!


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 12, 2020)

As long as they are not packs of Marlboro. Its otay!

Dropped X4 ea

Goji Black Funk Dawg
God Bud 2.0
Blue God
Bluberry
Oregon Huckleberry
Sweet Island Skunk
Afghani x NL
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil

Waiting on a 4pack of that local boy Wedding Cake. Clones.

Challenge will be running so many different strains simultaneously. Bishes are all getting the same feed, so they need to behave. If they misbehave I'll spank them with the appropriate nute adjustments. As if anyone could even know that. (Napoleon Dynamite voice)


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 12, 2020)

Said i would post in a couple of weeks. Coodnt help myself. Just lookin for peace of mind that they are ok. They are really slow


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 12, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Said i would post in a couple of weeks. Coodnt help myself. Just lookin for peace of mind that they are ok. They are really slow


I'm on my chitty phone louzy pic view. Tell me the white specs on the leaves are trichomes?

No pests, correct?


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 12, 2020)

Thrips and mites are throwing parties this time of year around here.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 12, 2020)

All crystal Tint bro.. i aint seen 1 bug yet,, fingers crossed, touch wood,, but they're just soo slow,,, bought as Blue mystic autos


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2020)

Sex cheater kits arrived.

What a loser. Dropped 32 seeds, only 30 sex kits.

Don't knock it til you've tried it.


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 15, 2020)

I am so glad I started testing. Saving so much time, space, and resources. Just got the email tonight they received my latest 11 samples.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I am so glad I started testing. Saving so much time, space, and resources. Just got the email tonight they received my latest 11 samples.


May they all be female!
For sure Flat....yeah it cost moola, but so nice!


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2020)

I broke down @Flatrate
Implemented my backup AC.
Ahhh. Veg pulls from flower as needed by AC Infinity.


----------



## Gdp1 (Sep 15, 2020)

What device r u using is that a trolmaster


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2020)

Gdp1 said:


> What device r u using is that a trolmaster


Ecowitt.

Here ya go...





ECOWITT GW1000 Wi-Fi Gateway - Flippin sweet


Awesome little device. About the size of a matchbox. Free web based anytime anywhere access, and free history data. Cheaper than many decent temp/humidity gauges! This app/view limited to devices on same network the GW1000 is connected to. Web. Anytime anywhere. Showing sensor 1.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> As long as they are not packs of Marlboro. Its otay!
> 
> Dropped X4 ea
> 
> ...


Oregon huckleberry.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2020)

Strips and cmh test fire


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 16, 2020)

Small update Tint on those retro 70s as you called them, i think they have stalled , i probably should have mentioned its an all organic grow. Used tommorite for 1 feed during veg but nothing before or since


----------



## Gdp1 (Sep 16, 2020)

much appreciated


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 17, 2020)

Had to buy some bud tonight,, was told its gorilla glue. Best bud ive had this year to be fair


----------



## Gdp1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Original glue is always fire long live Jose Wales


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Sep 17, 2020)

Its a great smoke bro if it realy is or isnt


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2020)

Shot glass / Dixie cup challenge continues.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 19, 2020)

Time passes...
5 of 32 failed to emerge.


Goji Black Funk Dawg
God Bud 2.0
Blue God
Bluberry
Oregon Huckleberry
Sweet Island Skunk
Afghani x NL
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil
...
1 Simple Wedding Cake (fem)
3. Wifi f2 x Cake Crasher


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 19, 2020)

Ambien



Margie and Mac1 dabbins


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 19, 2020)

Everything is looking stellar Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Everything is looking stellar Tint!



Not 100! Lol. My dixie cups are doing this.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 19, 2020)

When they get a little bigger...


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 24, 2020)

24 sent for lab sex testing.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 27, 2020)

Shot glass challenge


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 27, 2020)

The herd...


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 27, 2020)

7 day view

Able to set alerts for super spiking of temp or rh. Big swings can lead to chit like PM. No ty


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2020)

Mutant


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2020)

2gal fabs w coco. (they seem like 3gallon!)
Autos - zero experience. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2020)

Feed 2-3x daily.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2020)

Just having fun.
Yes. Light is not good for roots.



Ancient tokers proverb...
"Forget pots if you cannot grow in cups"


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 1, 2020)

Reach around complete. 

DNA sex results...


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 1, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Reach around complete.
> 
> DNA sex results...
> View attachment 4701165


That is a damn solid ratio! Poor Huckleberry though


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> That is a damn solid ratio! Poor Huckleberry though


Thanks. Very happy with ratio. 

I foolishly started another huckleberry. Foolish because I'm already running out of space.

And....I want to keep a male or two for pollen play.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 3, 2020)

Elevaters done...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 3, 2020)

My expanded grow area tray and lighting...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 3, 2020)

All starter plant feeding syringes tossed in the bin after using this...


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 3, 2020)

Everything is looking good Tint! I like the idea of the bottle and may have to steal that idea.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 5, 2020)

How you doing Tint, i think i have totaly fuked my grow. I think i may have removed too many fan leaves to a point they have stalled/stoped. Is there anything i can do or shoud i just call it a day. Totally gutted


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> How you doing Tint, i think i have totaly fuked my grow. I think i may have removed too many fan leaves to a point they have stalled/stoped. Is there anything i can do or shoud i just call it a day. Totally gutted


Maybe ok.
It's my basic understanding...
Defol can/does affect growth progress. You may just need to be patient. Feeding...They may not be drinking as much during the stall. A week is common.

I assume. Yield and potency could be affected.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeild was looking promising aswell with big bud sites all over. But for the past 10/12 days they havnt done a thing. ill send a cuple of pics


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 5, 2020)

I think theyve had it mate


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Yeild was looking promising aswell with big bud sites all over. But for the past 10/12 days they havnt done a thing. ill send a cuple of pics


I agree they look sad. But dont give up.
Forget defol.
I'm seeing health problems.
PH...nutrients...etc


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ill be honest aswell they havent really had the best treatment with nutrients. Ive been using canna PK 13/14 in flowering on every second watering and used tommorite in the veg. Had a mega tight budget so had to just go with what i had. And i think i may have to be out my house by end of the month. So might have to just give up anyway. Thanks for all your advice though Tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 5, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Ill be honest aswell they havent really had the best treatment with nutrients. Ive been using canna PK 13/14 in flowering on every second watering and used tommorite in the veg. Had a mega tight budget so had to just go with what i had. And i think i may have to be out my house by end of the month. So might have to just give up anyway. Thanks for all your advice though Tint.


Bummer. Hope things brighten for you soon. Rough times all around.

Man o man. I've burned up my share of plants with incorrect nutes and boosters!

Be koo


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Cheers Tint. Ill post a final update in a few weeks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 6, 2020)

Anti-tip tech


Ouch.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 6, 2020)

CMH fired up...


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 6, 2020)

Your plants are always outstanding Tint, that pinky toe though mate ! Sore one ?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 6, 2020)

Ronnie_12 said:


> Your plants are always outstanding Tint, that pinky toe though mate ! Sore one ?


Thanks
Yeah, dummy me barefoot in the dark. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 6, 2020)

Irrigation setup and testing...

Spaghetti...


Mr. T


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4707332


I love how you've repurposed the old florescent light stands.  All your plants always look so healthy, I love em. I hope to progress my setup to an automated watering setup at some point. If I go the FloraCap route I know the guy to ask! Everything is looking great, keep up the good work.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2020)

Ecowitt

[email protected]


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 9, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Ecowitt
> View attachment 4709382
> [email protected]


That's pretty sexy. I just looked it up real quick, is it this one? *Ecowitt*


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> That's pretty sexy. I just looked it up real quick, is it this one? *Ecowitt*


That's it.. The web interface is really sexy.





ECOWITT GW1000 Wi-Fi Gateway - Flippin sweet


Awesome little device. About the size of a matchbox. Free web based anytime anywhere access, and free history data. Cheaper than many decent temp/humidity gauges! This app/view limited to devices on same network the GW1000 is connected to. Web. Anytime anywhere. Showing sensor 1.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 9, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> That's it.. The web interface is really sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Somehow the "Buy Now" button on Amazon got pushed. Oops.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Fantastic. Somehow the "Buy Now" button on Amazon got pushed. Oops.


Be sure to accidentally toss a couple remote sensors in the cart. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

Left side done, replaced 4 of the 35k with 27k.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

Enough already - running out of space. Lol





Finally dumping these toys in the bin.


No roots in the center.


All on the outside...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

Male sausage party!
Tossing the center, keeping the other two.

Oregon Huckleberry
Afghani x NL5


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 11, 2020)

Everything is looking really nice Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Everything is looking really nice Tint!


Thanks Flat.
A little Mg def "tiger stripes" on the big autos.

Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil

Not great pics...



So I bumped up my Ca/Mg a lil for now.


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Me again Tint hows things. sorry to be a nuisance once again. But i come bearing pics and did what you said, never gave up. this is my best lookig girl out ov the 4. Buds are a fair size im just struggling as wen to chop her i think theres 2 weeks left in her but aint certain of nothing bro any advice is welcome


----------



## Ronnie_12 (Oct 11, 2020)

Any help welcom,.. thanks


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

I agree they need more time. Looks like you will harvest some great stash!


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 11, 2020)

Thinking flip. Its going to be a jungle no matter what.


The 2 autos are already flowering..


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 12, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> God I love solo road trips, have done a few in my time. Not cross country but Michigan to Oklahoma and Georgia many times, as well to certain other destinations. Crank up some Bob Seger Live albums and smash the gas, wait till your in the zone with no one around and have some fun. I am a car guy.
> 
> Hell yea there is some good food out there. I am a foodie too. If you happen to find yourself around Southern Michigan let me know I would be happy to host you, my passion is cooking. Add garages after Dives, in mine I got my grill, smoker, flat top, 3 basket deep fryer, even got a pizza oven, and I can hold my own in the kitchen.


Hey Flat. Reading this old post. Never did get to my road trips. Covidian times.
I'm still kinda T'od. Lol


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 12, 2020)

I was just telling my girlfriend the other day about how your plans got canceled due to Covid. I feel for you man.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I was just telling my girlfriend the other day about how your plans got canceled due to Covid. I feel for you man.


I'm lucky to be retired and fairly insulated from the covidian.
Still on my bucket list.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2020)

Bushing right along.
I gotta flip the toggle switch!

2 spindly sativa autos in the back.


Goji Black Funk Dawg. Phat phan.


Expansion area


82f
62rh
900ppm Co2
1.5 Ec


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 14, 2020)

Prepping the cobbette for service.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 14, 2020)

Lanky bishes into the sidecar.


Re-org.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 14, 2020)

Panorama-mode.

Side skirt


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 16, 2020)

Did I mention how awesome anytime anywhere monitoring can be? Love my ecowitt wifi dealio.

20 miles away, wondering if my grow is roasting because I forgot to turn the AC on....

I can see the AC is on. Temp drop...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 16, 2020)

Bloom boosters FTW. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 16, 2020)

Nope...cannot use outside air yet.
Beautiful fall weather.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## bk78 (Oct 16, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Did I mention how awesome anytime anywhere monitoring can be? Love my ecowitt wifi dealio.
> 
> 20 miles away, wondering if my grow is roasting because I forgot to turn the AC on....
> 
> ...


Is there a app? Or just a website login?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 16, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Is there a app? Or just a website login?


Both. 
The app is basic and only works on the local wifi. Used for initial device setup/configuration and firmware updates as well.





ECOWITT GW1000 Wi-Fi Gateway - Flippin sweet


Awesome little device. About the size of a matchbox. Free web based anytime anywhere access, and free history data. Cheaper than many decent temp/humidity gauges! This app/view limited to devices on same network the GW1000 is connected to. Web. Anytime anywhere. Showing sensor 1.



www.rollitup.org





There are other similar products. I just so happen to use the ecowitt.

The web interface is great on mobile and pc.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 18, 2020)

D5

Oh ya, the 2 big ones under the cobs are AUTOs. They started flowering earlier while under 18/6.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 18, 2020)

7 Day view


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 18, 2020)

NPK % Ratios

Jacks 321


MC2P - from the back of the bag


----------



## 2klude (Oct 19, 2020)

What's the latest on the MC 2 part. I remember looking into it in the past but there where many complaints with the new version which I think was the 2nd. Are they on a v3 now... kinks worked out? 

The feed chart posted above looks good. In theory I think if applied to Jack's, which is pretty much the same, you will have better results than the 321 everyone seems to be running.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 19, 2020)

2klude said:


> What's the latest on the MC 2 part. I remember looking into it in the past but there where many complaints with the new version which I think was the 2nd. Are they on a v3 now... kinks worked out?
> 
> The feed chart posted above looks good. In theory I think if applied to Jack's, which is pretty much the same, you will have better results than the 321 everyone seems to be running.


I know the MC 1-part has changed formula several times.

Indeed their 2-part is a real close, virtual copy of Jacks 5-12-26. I was curious and calculated the NPK ratios for each.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 19, 2020)

Took the hit. Lol Joining the recharge partay. Too old for the raves.


Phat phan


----------



## Teag (Oct 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Took the hit. Lol Joining the recharge partay. Too old for the raves.
> View attachment 4719323
> 
> Phat phan
> View attachment 4719325


I've been using Southern AG. Seems to work fine.





Amazon.com : Southern Ag Garden Friendly Biological Fungicide, 16oz : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Southern Ag Garden Friendly Biological Fungicide, 16oz : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 19, 2020)

Teag said:


> I've been using Southern AG. Seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff!
I've used it for the past couple years.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 20, 2020)

D7 or 8. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 20, 2020)

iot relay - usb 5v trigger

Only a small drizzle of AC power required for the usb power supply to control the relay trigger.





__





IoT Relay Frequently Asked Questions - FAQs


Safe AC Power Control - ships now, 15-day free trial!



www.digital-loggers.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2020)

D8


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2020)

D8
About 460watts over canopy. Cmh/strips. About 220 cob watts over side expansion.

Co2 @ 900
EC 1.6
Day 85f.
60ish rh.
Night 76f.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2020)

Feeding notes...


"Distribution of water and nutrients

Let’s just talk about the water distribution because where the water goes, the media can be flushed and the nutrient solution goes. I will talk about the distribution from two points. The length of time it takes to give the water and the number of points the water is delivered too.

The speed that the water is applied determines how much it spreads sideways and how much it goes straight down. If the water is applied very fast, you get a good broad coverage on the surface but not necessarily very deep or wide. If you apply the water at the same speed that it soaks into the surface you will get a deeper coverage but not necessarily very wide coverage. If you apply the water at such a rate that the water begins to move sideways as fast or close to as fast as it moves down through the pot, then you can get a greater coverage both in depth and sideways. This helps to allow root growth throughout the growing media, giving a constant supply of moisture and nutrients as well as reducing the build-up of salts. Many commercial growers use drippers so that the water and feed solution literally drips onto the media taking 1-2 minutes to apply 60 ml of water.

If you give a half-gallon of water to a pot (or a plant in the ground) that is about 15inches in diameter, in 10 seconds or less the whole top of the pot will become wet and the media that is close to the pot on the sides. The media that is 1inch in from the side half way down the pot may be dry. If you take that same half gallon and divide it into 8 equal parts (1 cup) and every hour pour the cup of water slowly onto the media you will get a much more uniform distribution of the water and nutrient.
The number of points that the water is applied to in each plant also has a big influence on how well the water is distributed. A 15inch pot with one slow dripper would take a long time to apply enough water and would not distribute it very well – there is a limit to how far water will travel sideways in growing media. But if you put 4 drippers evenly spaced around the top of the pot your water and nutrients will be distributed quite evenly.

This is a way of thinking about watering; each set-up has to work out the details of how much water is given and how often it is applied. You have to take into account the size of the pot, size of the plant, temperature, amount of air movement, the type of growing (how much water it holds), etc. to work out the exact plan. And of course it takes lots of trial and error. Again practise makes a better grower. Don’t expect to get it right in the beginning – failure teaches us to perform better."


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 21, 2020)

Ghost cam D8


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 22, 2020)

D9


----------



## Teag (Oct 22, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D9
> 
> View attachment 4722345
> 
> View attachment 4722346


Can you stop posting so I don't feel so bad about my garden


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 23, 2020)

Just making up for taking the summer off. And covid bs.

Beast mode. D10


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 24, 2020)

Stretchin !


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 24, 2020)

2 autos and other bishes...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 25, 2020)

D12



Started feeding bloom nutes yesterday.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 25, 2020)

Sausage party. (males)



Already brown from Recharge


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 27, 2020)

Raised lights...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 27, 2020)

D14


----------



## WillieP (Oct 28, 2020)

Just caught up on your journal Tint.
Very impressive!
Your girls looking just right!
WillieP


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 29, 2020)

D16


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 30, 2020)

Net staging....



Need to raise lights.....again.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Romeo7701 (Oct 31, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4730193
> 
> View attachment 4730192


Man O man I'm envious dude that's frigging awesome man they look like the (1) I have in flower not quite as pretty but close she is, she's going into her third week today...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 31, 2020)

Romeo7701 said:


> Man O man I'm envious dude that's frigging awesome man they look like the (1) I have in flower not quite as pretty but close she is, she's going into her third week today...


Thanks! So far so good. I'm on overload with plants and space! Lol

Do you have a grow log?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 31, 2020)

Coco in 1gal.
Day 18
84f 60% day
80f 50% night
900ppm co2
EC 2.0
PH 5.9-6.2
Multi-feeds daily. Automated and hand spanked.

2 are autos in 2gals.


----------



## Romeo7701 (Oct 31, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks! So far so good. I'm on overload with plants and space! Lol
> 
> Do you have a grow log?


I started one but I've been neglecting it, I have just started back growing this year and I work 10 to 12 hours 6 days a week so I've been slacking on the grow log... Sorry man I'll try and update it so as I can find the time... I'm at 76 F. and 60 it stays pretty constant at that only up or down 1 or 2 points on each. Tell me what you think.. Thank you man you've helped me out before and I appreciate it more then you know!!! Also mine are in Promix professional soil mix...


----------



## Romeo7701 (Oct 31, 2020)

Romeo7701 said:


> I started one but I've been neglecting it, I have just started back growing this year and I work 10 to 12 hours 6 days a week so I've been slacking on the grow log... Sorry man I'll try and update it so as I can find the time... I'm at 76 F. and 60 it stays pretty constant at that only up or down 1 or 2 points on each. Tell me what you think.. Thank you man you've helped me out before and I appreciate it more then you know!!! Also mine are in Promix professional soil mix...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 31, 2020)

2 many plants.



Location legend.

Blueberry
Black Funk Dawg
Sweet Island Skunk
Blue God
Afghani x NL





Open door and plants fall out like tribble.

Moved lights up again.
D18. Please stop stretching. Lol


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 31, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Just one of the seven. Subjected to semi-extreme defol.
> 
> It's how I learn.
> 
> View attachment 4388182 View attachment 4388183


How long do you veg for


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 31, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> How long do you veg for


In general 2 or 3 weeks. But it varies depepending on what and how I'm growing. From clone vs seed. Fewer larger plants vs many small.

Ideally, I like the roots to be well established before flip.


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 31, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> In general 2 or 3 weeks. But it varies depepending on what and how I'm growing. From clone vs seed. Fewer larger plants vs many small.
> 
> Ideally, I like the roots to be well established before flip.


Ok gotcha


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 1, 2020)

They are exploding Tint, everything is looking great man!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 1, 2020)

D19.


Claustrophobic
Open door, plants falling out. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 4, 2020)

D22. After light defol.


----------



## Romeo7701 (Nov 5, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D22. After light defol.
> View attachment 4734144


Running out of tent Eastwood... LOL That's a good thing right...


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 5, 2020)

1 of 2 autos.
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 7, 2020)

D25


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D25
> 
> View attachment 4736256


Wow those got tall! Beautiful.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Stacking.


----------



## 2cent (Nov 7, 2020)

U use jacks bro? I thaigh u was a mc user?

Damn nice garden for such low wattage man amazing love the info


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 9, 2020)

2cent said:


> U use jacks bro? I thaigh u was a mc user?
> 
> Damn nice garden for such low wattage man amazing love the info


Thanks!
Yes. Using Jacks. 

Was an MC 1part user.
Their new 2part is almost an exact copy of Jacks. Never used it.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 9, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks!
> Yes. Using Jacks.
> 
> Was an MC 1part user.
> Their new 2part is almost an exact copy of Jacks. Never used it.


I tried Jacks with my current grow, but felt like I struggled with it from seedling to early veg. I couldn't figure it out and I eventually quit using it and went back to MC 1 part. 

I heard there's this fantastic nutrient spreadsheet calculator out there. One of these days I'm going to have to sit down and figure out what I'm really doing. 

Your plants look amazing regardless of what you are feeding them!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## 2cent (Nov 10, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I tried Jacks with my current grow, but felt like I struggled with it from seedling to early veg. I couldn't figure it out and I eventually quit using it and went back to MC 1 part.
> 
> I heard there's this fantastic nutrient spreadsheet calculator out there. One of these days I'm going to have to sit down and figure out what I'm really doing.
> 
> Your plants look amazing regardless of what you are feeding them!


Wow yet most peeps jave probs on 1 part which is why mc got bad name. Glad u got somthin tht works for ya buddy. 

Am goin nuts lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 10, 2020)

Afghani x Blue Lights



Group.shot


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 11, 2020)

Hadda raise camera to get top of plants in view.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 12, 2020)

D30





Blue God


----------



## 2com (Nov 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Hadda raise camera to get top of plants in view.
> View attachment 4740007
> 
> View attachment 4740006


What kinda camera you using?
I've been wanting to figure out a time lapse setup, side note.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 14, 2020)

2com said:


> What kinda camera you using?
> I've been wanting to figure out a time lapse setup, side note.


It's just a REOLINK wifi cam.
Not good for REAL time lapse. I have to take pictures manually. There may be apps that can automate it.

I bought one of these for just that purpose.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SY7XTK9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Doh. It's still in the box.

OH yeah. You can also use an old cell phone, with no cell service. Just connected to your WIFI - no wifi needed after apps installed.
Run apps to have the cell phone take pics, time lapse.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 14, 2020)

Cocktails.


----------



## 2com (Nov 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> It's just a REOLINK wifi cam.
> Not good for REAL time lapse. I have to take pictures manually. There may be apps that can automate it.
> 
> I bought one of these for just that purpose.
> ...


I remember trying to use an old (old*) iphone for something similar, to get some use out of it. Wasted an entire day on it, trying to get around apples bullshit and it was such a hassle. POS.
But yea. I know of the reolinks. I'd like something I could just plug in and get footage going/saving to a drive of my choosing.
Can't get that link open, but all good.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 16, 2020)

D34


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## 2com (Nov 17, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4744904
> 
> View attachment 4744905
> 
> View attachment 4744906


What are the environment vitals?
edit (temp, rh, co2 ppm, nutrient ec/ppm, leaf surface temp if you have it). Just curious.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 17, 2020)

2com said:


> What are the environment vitals?
> edit (temp, rh, co2 ppm, nutrient ec/ppm, leaf surface temp if you have it). Just curious.


Lights
On
82f 50%
Off
68f 45%
Co2 850
EC 1.7 5x daily
PH 5.8 thru 6.2

Leaf temps in 80's. Varies with the kra kra canopy. Lol


----------



## 2cent (Nov 17, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Lights
> On
> 82f 50%
> Off
> ...


How dya read co2 ppm bro. All the meters i find are 200odd quid unless i get the electricsl readers which i heard arent scccurate like the infrarred ones? 

Co2 should be a bit more like 1200 rite? Grow some shrooms in there jumps it up alot i was shocked 2 shroombags raises me to 1000ppm

Did i see u posting jacks formulars? Ur on mc aint ya bro? 

Mine just arrived set the auto system up2moro for i wana run advanced fullrsnge right and mc ur recipie left hehe. 
Off to read ya threads see what boosters ya use with MC and when to be sure


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 17, 2020)

For sure Co2 controllers are not cheap.
I use a Co2 tank connected to an Autopilot controller with the PPM set to 850. The controller displays the ppm.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 17, 2020)

N35


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> New toy?


Looks good!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 18, 2020)

D36


----------



## 2cent (Nov 18, 2020)

Haha i want ya to put a 2l coke bottle next to that bud on the floor it looks fat as hella


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 19, 2020)

This lil thang?


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## 2cent (Nov 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4746424
> 
> This lil thang?
> View attachment 4746423


Giv it over now bro u damn damn lucky bitch. Most dont apprecieate a good foxtaily strain but there golden to me if my bud grows foxy like that on MC il be buzzin sure its strain tho. But i can pray hahaja get a battle next to her for size frosty as


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4746984
> 
> View attachment 4746985
> 
> View attachment 4746986


Looking good man!


----------



## 2cent (Nov 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4746984
> 
> View attachment 4746985
> 
> View attachment 4746986



Damn thats gona be some nobblly evil lookin bud. Grade a bro ur makin my choise on nutes easyer to accept lol ill be happy as hella with that. Bet u got like 40g on that 1 top endbud lol


----------



## 2com (Nov 21, 2020)

Looking good tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks all for the positive vibes.
Much appreciated. I'm often short on words.

CMH just coming to life. Thought it looked cool.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2020)

D39


----------



## 2com (Nov 21, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Lights
> On
> 82f 50%
> Off
> ...


Have you thought about maybe bringing up that lights off temp, so that the day/night diff is less than 10*?
The 'spike' at lights off is probably more than the 14* diff you've said above, no? Maybe you're saying 68* is the absolute minimum/the low 'spike' (valley)?


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2020)

2com said:


> Have you thought about maybe bringing up that lights off temp, so that the day/night diff is less than 10*?
> The 'spike' at lights off is probably more than the 14* diff you've said above, no? Maybe you're saying 68* is the absolute minimum/the low 'spike' (valley)?


My plan is to gradually continue reducing day and night temps. Same with Co2.

Here is some techno on temps that I'm using as a guideline.





Light, CO2, Temperature, Relative Humidity and Photosynthesis | Manic Botanix – Manic Botanix







manicbotanix.com





My night temps have actually been closer to 70avg. due to the dehuey heat.

During stretch, I kept night temps near day temps, hoping for less stretch. But it did not work very well.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 22, 2020)

N40


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 25, 2020)

Panorama shots.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 28, 2020)

D45


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 28, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D45
> 
> View attachment 4754586View attachment 4754588View attachment 4754589View attachment 4754592View attachment 4754594View attachment 4754595


Some fierce looking colas. I love the one stacking like a spiral.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 29, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 29, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 4755568View attachment 4755569


What a dick!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What a dick!


Enuff about me! Lol



D47


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 1, 2020)

D49


----------



## Teag (Dec 1, 2020)

I love the way some buds foxtail out. Looking good!

Random question. What brand fabric pots do you use?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 1, 2020)

Teag said:


> I love the way some buds foxtail out. Looking good!
> 
> Random question. What brand fabric pots do you use?


Yeah. I'm good at the foxtail. Arghh. Lol
Amazon generic by the dozen usually. I toss them after 1 run.

Smart pots are thicker, but I dont see that as a positive for coco. Thin is otay.


----------



## Teag (Dec 2, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Yeah. I'm good at the foxtail. Arghh. Lol
> Amazon generic by the dozen usually. I toss them after 1 run.
> 
> Smart pots are thicker, but I dont see that as a positive for coco. Thin is otay.


I switched to the cheap 20 packs of grow bags for this run. I think they are causing the little bit of mold on top of my coco. Not sure though.

I would always see water running down the sides of my old expensive bags. These bags appear to be hydrophobic and even when hand watering the water doesn't like to go through the side of the bag.

More simply put, I don't think my new bags drain as well. Not the end of the world. The bags do look really clean though. No salt buildup on the outside.



https://www.amazon.com/Gardzen-20-Pack-Gallon-Aeration-Handles/dp/B0819PM6DJ


----------



## 2com (Dec 2, 2020)

@TintEastwood 
I was just gonna comment on that, the foxtail thing. I was gonna ask, actually, is that a trait you see pretty commonly? I wonder if it's an environmental factor to do with your setup (lighting?).


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2020)

2com said:


> @TintEastwood
> I was just gonna comment on that, the foxtail thing. I was gonna ask, actually, is that a trait you see pretty commonly? I wonder if it's an environmental factor to do with your setup (lighting?).


Mostly environment.
Light and heat stress.
Whacky canopy this run.


----------



## 2com (Dec 2, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Mostly environment.
> Light and heat stress.
> Whacky canopy this run.


Ok. Yea, I wonder if it's mostly too much light/"too intense", and trying to keep them further away from the lights so they're shorter/bushier and flipping when shorter would help. The environment temp/rh/leaf temp sounded good to me considering cmh/led combo. Maybe the humidity is a bit low.
I duno, I'm not trying to make issues where there aren't any. Just observing.

Are buds dense/tight at this point?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2020)

Buds seem dense and still stacking.

Chits below - In - and above the lights. I shoulda done some topping.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2020)

Untopped....just like the original Seven Sisters. But those were clones. Lol





__





Seven Sisters


Veg.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2020)

JOTI Blueberry under vero29 cobs.
Week 8


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 3, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> JOTI Blueberry under vero29 cobs.
> Week 8
> 
> View attachment 4758320
> ...


Under the cobs..........LOL! Looking great Tint, your in the zone.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

Group shot.


D51


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

Cocktails


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

The one cola on the lower right side of the photo is HUGE!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The one cola on the lower right side of the photo is HUGE!


Thanks for noticing! Lol
That's 1 of 2 autos.
The left rear cola is equally impressive. Baseball bat!


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 3, 2020)

Some nice looking plants there buddy, looking forward to some harvest


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> Some nice looking plants there buddy, looking forward to some harvest


Thanks. Also looking forward to harvest....as my jars are running empty! Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

Refreshed my dehuey with one of these. I dig the top exhaust.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0841TPBKJ?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Refreshed my dehuey with one of these. I dig the top exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0841TPBKJ?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Cheaper than what I bought.. Hope it works well!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheaper than what I bought.. Hope it works well!


We shall see! Putting it into service....


Ecowitt sensor on exhaust to track temp/rh trend. How often/duration it cycles on and off, etc


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

Authentic Genetics
Skunk #1


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Authentic Genetics
> Skunk #1
> 
> View attachment 4759109


I'm having a panic attack focusing on what you bought! How the heck do you get a photo to go threw like that? Oh and please stop!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I'm having a panic attack focusing on what you bought! How the heck do you get a photo to go threw like that? Oh and please stop!


K. No motion.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> K. No motion.
> 
> View attachment 4759140


that container looks like it could double as a yo-yo


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2020)

AM Flash glam shots.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2020)

D52

GRCDs with bic.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2020)

Sample snip.

Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil.
Auto.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2020)

Ghost cam


----------



## 2com (Dec 5, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> JOTI Blueberry under vero29 cobs.
> Week 8
> 
> View attachment 4758320
> ...


That one bud is way too high... (...).


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 6, 2020)

Still Week 8.
Feeding the coco with 1.7ec. 4x daily.
Ph 6.1ish
80f 45%
67f 40%
Co2 @ 700


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 7, 2020)

Nugs


----------



## 2cent (Dec 7, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Nugs
> 
> View attachment 4762084View attachment 4762085View attachment 4762086


I want 1 if i get 1 bud off my mc like that i will cry


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 7, 2020)

D55


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2020)

Box lunch. D56


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2020)

D56


----------



## 2com (Dec 8, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> D56
> 
> View attachment 4763287View attachment 4763288View attachment 4763289View attachment 4763290


Looks like easy trimming.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 8, 2020)

That thick bat to the left background is still happy and intents to get fatter!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2020)

These 2, my first autos.
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil

Getting the chop soon.



First time growing so many different strains. All from seed, untopped. (Oh....one did get a single topping.)


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> That thick bat to the left background is still happy and intents to get fatter!


Thanks @Kassiopeija 
Indeed. I call her Batgirl, or Clubula. Lol

In the back corner, the double headed dragon.... Topped once.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 8, 2020)

2com said:


> Looks like easy trimming.


Thats a good thing!
It also helps that I'm not concerned with "bag appeal".


2017 outdoor. Talk about trim jail!!!!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 10, 2020)

Week 8

78f/45%. 68f/40%.
Co2 down to 600ppm.
1.6ec
Ph 6.1ish
COBs and LEDs reduced wattage.


----------



## 2com (Dec 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4764719View attachment 4764720View attachment 4764721View attachment 4764722View attachment 4764723
> Week 8
> 
> 78f/45%. 68f/40%.
> ...


You're tomatoes are _fucked_, dude.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 10, 2020)

2com said:


> You're tomatoes are _fucked_, dude.


Rotten!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 10, 2020)

How often do you let your top colas grow/extend beyond the light cone of your lamps? Have you noticed, as well, how the leaves which hardly get any light seems to stay darkgreen & claw?
Darkgreen color = no stored nutes from the vacuoles are used for biomass as the leaf is rather inactive
Clawing - no photosynthesis equates to virtually no transpirational pull


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 10, 2020)

Trichs!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Trichs!


you got a serious PM issue going on my friend XD


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 10, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> How often do you let your top colas grow/extend beyond the light cone of your lamps? Have you noticed, as well, how the leaves which hardly get any light seems to stay darkgreen & claw?
> Darkgreen color = no stored nutes from the vacuoles are used for biomass as the leaf is rather inactive
> Clawing - no photosynthesis equates to virtually no transpirational pull


Beyond the lights? It's a first and hopefully last. Things just got out of control.

Far from ideal. It's interesting for sure. The up close CMH causing the purpling. I know I'm stressing some of the plants.

Just a hobby grower. Hopefully I can learn from this and do better in the future.

Doing my best to control the environment.


----------



## 2com (Dec 11, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Trichs!
> View attachment 4765409


Too high in pinine for me, I think.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 11, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thats a good thing!
> It also helps that I'm not concerned with "bag appeal".
> 
> 
> ...


That one on the left - amazing plant to pot size ratio!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 12, 2020)

D60
Feeding less often, 3x daily.


----------



## gkay723 (Dec 14, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4761503
> 
> View attachment 4761504
> 
> ...


Are you using higher EC than you have in the past with jacks? Looks great btw


----------



## doniawon (Dec 15, 2020)

very nice.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 16, 2020)

gkay723 said:


> Are you using higher EC than you have in the past with jacks? Looks great btw


Thanks.
About the same EC as the past. Using different ratios of NPK than previous grows.
Up to 900ppm. 1.8ec.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 16, 2020)

doniawon said:


> very nice.


Thanks.
Doing my best to manage the girls.


----------



## gkay723 (Dec 16, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks.
> About the same EC as the past. Using different ratios of NPK than previous grows.
> Up to 900ppm. 1.8ec.


Do you mind posting your numbers? I'm trying to up the 2 part mc to achieve a higher ppm but not sure what to up


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 16, 2020)

gkay723 said:


> Do you mind posting your numbers? I'm trying to up the 2 part mc to achieve a higher ppm but not sure what to up


Here ya go.
These are most recent. I probably started the ripen sooner than I should have. I'm still learning with every grow.
I'm running an EC of around 1.8. And feeding da coco 3 (edit. Oops. 4x daily) times a day.



The way I up my overall EC is to just start with less water, and use the same amount of nutes.


----------



## gkay723 (Dec 16, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Here ya go.
> These are most recent. I probably started the ripen sooner than I should have. I'm still learning with every grow.
> I'm running an EC of around 1.8. And feeding da coco 3 times a day.
> View attachment 4770017
> ...


Ah I see. Thank you


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 16, 2020)

Panorama mode
D64


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 17, 2020)

Both JOTI Blueberry, from seed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 18, 2020)

Night before chopmas.
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil
My first Auto.
I already removed most big fans. Will hang whole to dry.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 19, 2020)

Pics. It happened.
Also took down a stanky JOTI Blue God.


GRCD


BG


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 19, 2020)

Moved next to strip lights. The top cola is finally receiving overhead lighting.


----------



## Teag (Dec 19, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Moved next to strip lights. The top cola is finally receiving overhead lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772976


Those are some juicy looking nugs. Always enjoy your updates!


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 20, 2020)

sweet looking grow tint, some nice bud porn you got there.
whats that joti blueberry smell like?
have a few of those seeds kicking around from a few years ago, dont think i popped any. really like joti gods green crack was real nice and loud.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 20, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> sweet looking grow tint, some nice bud porn you got there.
> whats that joti blueberry smell like?
> have a few of those seeds kicking around from a few years ago, dont think i popped any. really like joti gods green crack was real nice and loud.


The Blueberry has a mild sweet scent. I'm weak with MY nose... I need more nose practice. Lol

Here's the Sweet Island Skunk.
Used flash.
Purdy orange hairs...


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 22, 2020)

Sweet Island Skunk


Blueberry


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 22, 2020)

Black Funk Dawg


----------



## 2com (Dec 23, 2020)

Again, trimming looks like it'll be pretty simple, from the bud/leaf structure?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 24, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4775629
> 
> Black Funk Dawg
> View attachment 4775630


Looks like you are growing cotton.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 24, 2020)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Looks like you are growing cotton.


Your grow is looking great.

Mine. Meh. Not thrilled with all the foxfailing. Plan to eliminate the CMH.

Here's Ghost x Rose Cookie Devil auto.


----------



## 2com (Dec 24, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Your grow is looking great.
> 
> Mine. Meh. Not thrilled with all the foxfailing. Plan to eliminate the CMH.
> 
> ...


You think the cmh is adding too much heat or what?


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 24, 2020)

2com said:


> You think the cmh is adding too much heat or what?


Almost certainly my wonky canopy from hell, distance and heat inconsistencies between the cmh and strips. 

GRCD

NTF
Not too frosty


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 24, 2020)

JOTI Blue God

PDF
Purdy Dang Frosty


Trim jail blisters?


NOT! Lol

These are all still drying and headed into cure.


----------



## 2com (Dec 24, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Almost certainly my wonky canopy from hell, distance and heat inconsistencies between the cmh and strips.
> 
> GRCD
> View attachment 4777123
> ...


I might be repeating myself, but that "gml" topping technique is an excellent way to keep canopy nice and even while keeping the stress very low.

@Chip Green Uses the led and cmh combo and loves it. I think he specifically needs the heat though (which is why I've considered adding cmh too).


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 25, 2020)

Nocturnal cola porn















D73


----------



## Killaki (Dec 25, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Nocturnal cola porn
> 
> View attachment 4778148
> 
> ...


I love that I only came here because there was 666 comments on this thread and the 666th comment is this beautiful collection of pics!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 26, 2020)

Small Blue God plant. 1 gallon coco.

Larfy? Mr. Blutarski...zero.zero!


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2020)

Looking good man!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 26, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good man!


Thanks, Flat. Happy New Year!
Good riddance 2020. Lol

I need to pick seeds for my next wave of germ!


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2020)

Happy New Year Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 27, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Happy New Year Tint!


Thanks, Flat
After 2020...It better be a great year!

A few glam shots for ya. 



Sweet Island Skunk


Black Funk Dawg - heavy sativa pheno


BFD - more indica like


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 29, 2020)

5x chopped


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 29, 2020)

Hell yes brother, I chopped 5 plants myself yesterday!


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 29, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Hell yes brother, I chopped 5 plants myself yesterday!


Awesome.
Now hoping for a nice slow dry. Keeping them in the 60s, temp and rh, with very mellow airflow.

This is that COB Blueberry. Cool how plant was under and over the cob......pigmentation difference.

Foxy, but thats ok.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 30, 2020)

Much nicer with less clutter.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 31, 2020)

Afghani x Blue Lights


Black Funk Dawg


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 31, 2020)

D79


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 3, 2021)

D81


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 5, 2021)

Black Funk Dawg chopped....


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 5, 2021)

Thinning the herd...



Reward


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 5, 2021)

Sweet Island Skunk






D84


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 8, 2021)

Afghani x Blue Lights
D86


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 8, 2021)

2 of 2 autos.
Ghost Rose x Cookie Devil
Medium density.


----------



## 2cent (Jan 9, 2021)

Dude do ur cmh ourpower ur 600w? My mate said his do lol. 
I looked at the 600w cdm u use with normal ballasts but told its bot s replacement. 
About to buy a new hps setup... Or do i go cmh/cdm lol. 

Thsts dank man


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 10, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Black Funk Dawg chopped....
> 
> View attachment 4787308


Non final Weigh-in.
After 7day dry.
Still some to go but not much. Now into brown paper bag.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 11, 2021)

Flower room dark, pre-chop. Last 4 plants.


Had to move this loner into natural tub lighting. Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 11, 2021)

Joti BFD


Joti Blueberry




Afghani x BL


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 12, 2021)

5 axed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 12, 2021)

Into the batcave



Sweet Island


BFD 2


BFD 4


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 12, 2021)

Blueberry weigh-in


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 12, 2021)

You got some monsters there !


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 13, 2021)

Afghani x Blue Lights
86 days.

Weigh-in


The bish...


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 13, 2021)

Weigh-in so far this grow.
5 still drying in the Batcave.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jan 17, 2021)

Black Funk Dawg. 86 days.





Nice and frosty.
Only medium density.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 2, 2021)

New light setup. No CMH
280w Bridgelux strips
280w Vero29 COBs

Everything dimmable.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 3, 2021)

On my popping party to do list.


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4383971 View attachment 4383972 View attachment 4383973


very very happy girls


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> On my popping party to do list.
> 
> View attachment 4815661


HSO... so hard to get their gear rn


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 3, 2021)

These too.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 3, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> HSO... so hard to get their gear rn


Everything it seems.

I felt like a fool last week.....thought I was going to buy a case of mason jars.

Doh. Shoulda known.


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 4, 2021)

Killer looking grow! Took two evenings to get to this point. But I finally made it!


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 16, 2021)

bleedintears said:


> Killer looking grow! Took two evenings to get to this point. But I finally made it!


Thanks. 

Mild Roach infestation while not growing.



Popping seeds soon!


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 17, 2021)

What are you popping next Tint?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 18, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> What are you popping next Tint?


Something like this...

Authentic Genetics
UltraViolence (CBG x ON Haze)
Wedding Cake x ON Haze
Skunk #1

Dutch Passion CBG Force
HSO Sour Mints x Banana OG
DNA Gen Holy Grail Kush (f)

Orange Goji
Lavender
Starlite
Alice in Wonderland

Possibly clones - 2 of each.
Slurricane
Mendo breath
Flintstones


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 19, 2021)

Comedy.


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 26, 2021)

Germination station.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Feb 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Germination station.
> 
> View attachment 4838125
> 
> View attachment 4838124


Sounds like the name of a Grateful Dead song. I love it, looks like you're about to have all kinds of fun.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Feb 26, 2021)

really fat buds you made there, what was your wattage per square foot and did you encountered problems intnesity wise?


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 26, 2021)

cobshopgrow said:


> really fat buds you made there, what was your wattage per square foot and did you encountered problems intnesity wise?


Main 4x4 canopy I was running a 315cmh in the middle of 240watts of strips.
But my effed up canopy caused me and the plants grief. Plants growing into and above the lights. 

Looking forward to cobs and strips this run.....and managing my canopy much better.


----------



## RocketBoy (Mar 1, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Germination station.
> 
> View attachment 4838125
> 
> View attachment 4838124





TintEastwood said:


> Germination station.
> 
> View attachment 4838125
> 
> View attachment 4838124


I never shared my beans on RIU . What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 6, 2021)

Ultra boring phase.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 7, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Ultra boring phase.
> 
> View attachment 4845542
> 
> ...


This is my favorite part of growing, guess thats why I always start from seed. I like the way you supported the stems!


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 10, 2021)

First Octopot. Just for fun.



6gallon version.
Should be able to grow a beast with a 315w cmh overhead.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 10, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> This is my favorite part of growing, guess thats why I always start from seed. I like the way you supported the stems!


Howdy @Flatrate 

They are a lil bigger. Almost ready to mash some cotys for our buds at deltaleaf to sex.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 26, 2021)

Veg Peek-a-boo


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 26, 2021)

I can't wait to see this grow!


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 26, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I can't wait to see this grow!


@Flatrate Wish me luck. Last run was a learning experience of the negative type. Lol

New light setup.



All Cobs 280w.
All Strips 280w.
Dimmable.


Not jealous of your new smoker.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 26, 2021)

In addition. I'll slap a 315 cmh over this 6gallon Octopot dealio.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 26, 2021)

Replaced 20x30 merv13 intake filter.


----------



## Flatrate (Mar 27, 2021)

Good luck Tint! I hear ya man on the learning experience, one of mine I never really talked about was 9 plants in 3 gal pot that I chopped in the end of January. I was pissed and scrapped it, all got made into wax.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 27, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Good luck Tint! I hear ya man on the learning experience, one of mine I never really talked about was 9 plants in 3 gal pot that I chopped in the end of January. I was pissed and scrapped it, all got made into wax.


It's that time @Flatrate
Plant Sex! Mashed and mailed x18.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 29, 2021)

Boring. Even my sticky traps are bored.



Doh. Pair of autos in here. Already starting to flower.




85f
65%
1.4
5.9


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> @Flatrate Wish me luck. Last run was a learning experience of the negative type. Lol
> 
> New light setup.
> View attachment 4863568
> ...


Im wondering when this gathering of BBQ, smoke and beer is gonna happen.... Don't worry @Flatrate , we'll give you a min to get used to the new equipment..... If you need it hauled to Oklahoma within 24 hours, Im your man. Where's the Snowman?.. gonna need a truck.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 31, 2021)

BBQ sag wagon.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 1, 2021)

Force CBG's


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 1, 2021)

I use. Coarse coco.


F the Fine coco.




Below. Never.again. Gold label coco. (I added the perlite.)

It's weird.
Wet or dry, this coco is noticeably black vs brown. Out of the bag, no perlite, retains way too much water. Probably contains lots of fines and dust.
Choking out my starter plants.



Perlite rinsing out the powder and dusty crap.


For bottom of fabrics. Optional.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 5, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Perlite rinsing out the powder and dusty crap.


Been a minute Tint. I gotta know where did you scavenge that strainer bucket from?


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 5, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Been a minute Tint. I gotta know where did you scavenge that strainer bucket from?


Once upon a time it was part of a 2 piece set. Analog days before the interwebs, so probably from restaurant supply place.

Check these out.


Amazon.com : boil basket



Hope your grow is great!


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 6, 2021)

Goggled up some ammonical techno references to read.






How the Ammonium-nitrate ratio affects your plants | CANNA Gardening USA


In this article, we are going to look specifically at the effect of the ammonium/nitrate ratio and its effect on the growth and development. Read more >




www.cannagardening.com










Nitrogen’s Influence on Growing Medium pH | PRO-MIX


This article will focus on the third major factor: nitrogen. In standard greenhouse fertilizers, nitrogen is supplied as ammonium (NH4+), nitrate (NO3-) or urea.




www.pthorticulture.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2021)

Mix-O-Matic



Gnat larvae soup. BTi concentrate from dunks. Filtered thru papertowel. Added to res.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 8, 2021)

I just started using Jacks myself and been mixing with 15ppm RO exactly 321 with no extra additives and I end up at 1.8 EC. It seems a little high to me but wasn't sure what everyone else is getting. Are your EC readings on the above chart correlateing with what you're getting after you mix up a batch?


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 8, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> I just started using Jacks myself and been mixing with 15ppm RO exactly 321 with no extra additives and I end up at 1.8 EC. It seems a little high to me but wasn't sure what everyone else is getting. Are your EC readings on the above chart correlateing with what you're getting after you mix up a batch?


My final mixed EC is always higher on my meter(s) than advertised.

It used to drive me nuts. Lol

It's my understanding that it's related to some non-nutrient dissolved solids in solution.

I feed between 1.2 and 2.0, on the meter. Often 1.7ish.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah it's a little mind-boggling when all that was added in was the nutrients to begin with. I start tripping on my meter and wondering if it's off even after calibration or some other factor I'm not considering.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 21, 2021)

Auto dummy. These two caught me sleeping and started flowering in the lil starter pot. So I left them.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 25, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I can't wait to see this grow!


@Flatrate Glad to NOT hear from you.

Because that means you are taking it easy and slaying briskets-O-plenty on your new beast of a BBQ!!!!!

Not jealous. Uh yeah.

Just ribbin' ya. 

(My grow is in the slow lane)


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 25, 2021)

I've been meaning to reach out to you to check in, hope all is well Brother! I haven't been posting much, just in the seed and strain threads. Life has been busy man, even when I cut a little back from work it is almost like things got busier. I was texting with our good friend @DoubleAtotheRON yesterday (sorry man I feel asleep and meant to continue the conversation today but got busy and had to prepare to go to the grind tonight) I went and talked to by boss and told her I am cutting back even more..

In about two weeks I am going to be semi retired and see what thats like for awhile. I might even cancel the lawn service since I should have time to mow it myself. Its going to be weird only working two days a week, but I'll manage.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 6, 2021)

Same here flat, always busy with tasks, favors and chores.
Full retirement has challenges too. I've had to learn to slow it down. It's ok to be unproductive. Lol

Speaking of grass. Bought my first electric mower. So far zero regrets. When setup for mulching, wife loves not having a bag to empty.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 6, 2021)

Slow grow lane....


----------



## TintEastwood (May 14, 2021)

D8



D3 switched feed.
Using bagged Jacks 10-30-20.
@1.4ec / 700ppm
6.x
86f
65%
Co2 800ppm
2 or 3x daily feedings.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 15, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (May 19, 2021)

Had to flop some of the tallest shoots.
No growing up and over my lights this run. Lol

D12


----------



## Flatrate (May 19, 2021)

Looking good Tint! Just got done mowing the lawn, came in for a smoke break, now gotta go trim and blow. You still liking that new mower of yours? I am with you folks I just mulch too. I feel by the time I need a new mower I am also gonna check out electric, they have came a long way in a short time. I am starting my 11th season on my current rig, still in good shape and starts on the first pull every time, so it will be a bit.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 20, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint! Just got done mowing the lawn, came in for a smoke break, now gotta go trim and blow. You still liking that new mower of yours? I am with you folks I just mulch too. I feel by the time I need a new mower I am also gonna check out electric, they have came a long way in a short time. I am starting my 11th season on my current rig, still in good shape and starts on the first pull every time, so it will be a bit.


I call that a 'reward'. Smoke break after I do anything semi productive. Lol

The emower is doing great. I have more battery capacity than necessary for my small residential yard. It's dual battery so if one battery takes a post warranty period dump, I have a backup.

Use your rig! ....save your money for when you DO need it.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 20, 2021)

D14 under strips and cobs.



3 CBGs on the left


5 others to the right


----------



## Teag (May 21, 2021)

Whoa. Looks like your going to have a lot thicker canopy than your last run.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 23, 2021)

Teag said:


> Whoa. Looks like your going to have a lot thicker canopy than your last run.


I'm keeping them below the lights this run. Lol
Moved them around and trimmed a lil.

D17


Co2 @ 900ppm
86f
65%

Feeding 1.4 ec. 700ppm.
2 or 3 times daily.


----------



## TintEastwood (May 24, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (May 26, 2021)

Net installed. D20


----------



## TintEastwood (May 30, 2021)

D24


----------



## TintEastwood (May 31, 2021)

Playing with fire. Well, pollen actually.

AG Ultraviolence CBG pollen.


Applied to branches of a Force CBG.


Removed the bags today. Pollen is sure to fly. I'm ok with all 8 plants providing a few CBG crossed seeds.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 1, 2021)

ebruiser.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 2, 2021)

D27







88f
65%
Co2 1000ppm
Feed 1.7ec


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 9, 2021)

D35


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 9, 2021)

Still running this mid-bloom recipe.
Feeding 3x daily. 800ppm. 1.6ec
Ph 6.0
Combo of 1 and 3 gal pots.


----------



## Teag (Jun 9, 2021)

Stacking up nice. Did you add paper this run around the walls? Easy tear down for clean up?


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 9, 2021)

Teag said:


> Stacking up nice. Did you add paper this run around the walls? Easy tear down for clean up?


Thanks. Same wall covering as last runs, orca film. It's durable and washable.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 12, 2021)

D38


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## 2com (Jun 16, 2021)

Love you tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 16, 2021)

2com said:


> Love you tint.


Hot temps are here
Stacking crystal castles


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 17, 2021)

Did I mention heat? Lol

Garage.


Grow


----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 17, 2021)

D43





Co2 @ 1000ppm

1.4ec. Ph 6.1
Feeding 4x daily


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 5, 2021)

D60


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 8, 2021)

Panorama


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 11, 2021)

Warm


80f 55% 
Co2 600ppm


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 15, 2021)

D70


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> D70
> 
> View attachment 4944650
> 
> ...


What strain is the plant in the 3rd picture? It's really different!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What strain is the plant in the 3rd picture? It's really different!


I understand it's a Northern Lights crossed with ???. From seed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 16, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I understand it's a Northern Lights crossed with ???. From seed.


Looking forward to hearing about the high she will supply, nice work!


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4946365
> 
> View attachment 4946366


That is some wild looking "foxtailing".


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 18, 2021)

2com said:


> That is some wild looking "foxtailing".


I know....Crazy. 

Both have the fattest of trich heads.


----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I know....Crazy.
> View attachment 4946372View attachment 4946373


Is it just the one variety?
It's growing pre-rolls for you. Funny.


----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

Do you have a par meter yet?


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 18, 2021)

2com said:


> Is it just the one variety?
> It's growing pre-rolls for you. Funny.


Starlite strain from seeds. Contains some northern lights from what I'm told.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

If you don't have a par meter yet, I'd urge you to get the "Photone" app, for iphone or android.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 18, 2021)

2com said:


> If you don't have a par meter yet, I'd urge you to get the "Photone" app, for iphone or android.


Agreed. I need to get a handle on these leds vs cmh. Ppfd levels and temps.


----------



## 2com (Jul 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Agreed. I need to get a handle on these leds vs cmh. Ppfd levels and temps.


Go get it, dude. It's just out for android, beta.
Apparently, my old method/app/numbers were reading about 30% higher than reality.

Edit: It's free right now (you get all the lighting types/profiles).


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 21, 2021)

Day 77


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 22, 2021)

Starlite snack





Couchlock-o-clock


----------



## Brettman (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow that’s crazy. Did you take cuts ?


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 22, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Wow that’s crazy. Did you take cuts ?


Unfortunately. No backups of anything.
Nothing in veg.
Taking summer break, after harvest and dry.

Next grow this fall.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 30, 2021)

12weeks


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 30, 2021)

Looking good Tint, enjoy your break! As of now I am only going to grow from September to mid/late May.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 30, 2021)

Starlite #1 and #2 samples


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 3, 2021)

Something different for next run.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 3, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Starlite #1 and #2 samples
> 
> View attachment 4954834
> 
> ...


Wtf, looks like that grows pre rolled joints, just have to slap a zig zag around them


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 3, 2021)

D90. Chopping soon.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 3, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Wtf, looks like that grows pre rolled joints, just have to slap a zig zag around them


Indeed. Lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 3, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Indeed. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4957662


Let us know how she burns
Slow I reckon


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 4, 2021)

Chopped.
Drying @ 65f 60%













Next couple days I will trim all big fans and scrappy stuff. Spread branches for better airflow.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Wayne55 (Aug 5, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Something different for next run.
> 
> View attachment 4957637
> 
> ...


Pretty pumped to see how these things do!


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2021)

The dry.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking good man! Your taking a break now, right? Well from growing or seed buying also? LOL.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 8, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good man! Your taking a break now, right? Well from growing or seed buying also? LOL.


Yes indeed. Everything in shutdown. We'll, except my drying.

And yes. I'm behaving myself on the seed scene. Lol

In fact I'm getting some random seeds in this harvest. I released a little Ultraviolence CBG pollen.

So far a few seeds found in....
AG Skunk #1 
AG Ultraviolence CBG


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 9, 2021)

R&D with mini Octo for this fall.

2gal fabric on 1gal res.


----------



## 2com (Aug 11, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> R&D with mini Octo for this fall.
> 
> 2gal fabric on 1gal res.
> 
> ...


Cool, Tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 12, 2021)

AG Ultraviolence CBG - just under 3oz. Rather Fluffy larfy.


Starlite - about 3.7oz.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 12, 2021)

AG Wedding Cake x OH

Biggest and heaviest of the run




Includes the paper bag.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 13, 2021)

Done deal. 
Weights exaggerated - they include turkey bag and velcro wrap. Lol


Being personal stash, my primary objective is potency and flavor.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 16, 2021)

Departure from DTW next run

SIP city

6gal Octopots
1gal Micropots




Still Coco and Jacks nutes.


----------



## 2com (Aug 17, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Departure from DTW next run
> 
> SIP city
> 
> ...


Cool. I like to see new stuff.

Just another 4-6 years til the Jacks runs out?


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 17, 2021)

2com said:


> Cool. I like to see new stuff.
> 
> Just another 4-6 years til the Jacks runs out?


For sure. Lol
Or until I switch to something else.

Manual feed helper. I'll use 1/2inch to the 6gal units.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## 2com (Aug 21, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4969252
> 
> View attachment 4969254
> 
> View attachment 4969253


Good stuff, tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 22, 2021)

Reinforcements


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

Seven Sisters?

How about Two Mules For Sister Sara?


----------



## myke (Aug 22, 2021)

Sips in coco? Jacks nutes? What? Ill be watching.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 22, 2021)

Decided on trays.....for when I spill.




Packed net pot


No wicks to start. Easy to add if needed.

Also not using the 3 lid support tubes included in the micro octo kit.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

Cool,Isnt the net pot the wick?You said no wicks too start??


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Cool,Isnt the net pot the wick?You said no wicks too start??


This is the type of wick they include.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 23, 2021)

Most Sips don't need a wick. Coco as a base works really well.

Good job, buddy


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Most Sips don't need a wick. Coco as a base works really well.
> 
> Good job, buddy


Maybe Im missing something,the net pot is the wick? It appears it will sit in the water?He filled it with coco.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

This.









Octopot Home


Octopot Hybrid Growing System outperforms Ebb and Flow growing systems and DWC Systems. Octopots consistently water, feed and oxygenate plants a week or more without using electricity. Go from cutting or seed to harvest in one air pruning pot. Octopot



www.octopot.com





No SIP experience. This is experimental for me. I can always revert to top feed if the S hits the fan with this micro Octo sippy sip setup. Lol


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS the plan to feed in the rez?Or top feed with no runoff?


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> IS the plan to feed in the rez?Or top feed with no runoff?


Yes. Will use the res.

Top feed is only my backup plan.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Yes. Will use the res.
> 
> Top feed is only my backup plan.


Ok so one flaw,if the rez goes dry with synthetic nutes in it you end up with a salt bath.I may be wrong but SIPS are designed to have water roots (rez) feeder roots (soil).
If you fed salts from the top lightly with no runoff and fed straight water to the rez it would work but really more work then needed.
From what I understand Sips are really designed for organic soil.
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Ok so one flaw,if the rez goes dry with synthetic nutes in it you end up with a salt bath.I may be wrong but SIPS are designed to have water roots (rez) feeder roots (soil).
> If you fed salts from the top lightly with no runoff and fed straight water to the rez it would work but really more work then needed.
> From what I understand Sips are really designed for organic soil.
> Just thinking out loud.


Check out the Octopot site.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Check out the Octopot site.


I tried the FAQ page, but the links dont open.Ill try another search.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

Cannabis Grow Room


Octopot Soil Hydro Hybrid Grow System is Superior to DWC Systems, Ebb and Flow Hydroponic Systems, Soil Pots and Drip Irrigation Systems in Cannabis Grow Rooms



www.octopot.com


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

Wont open on google chrome but works on firefox.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

*How do I feed my plant in the Octopot Grow System?*


1. Starting with a high quality growing media charged with fertilizer gives cuttings, seeds, and clones a great start in the Octopot Grow System. If no fertilizer is present in your growing media, simply add a small amount to the soil at time of planting. 
2. After planting, simply add water soluble nutrients and fertilizers (conventional or organic) to the water in the Hydro Reservoir. Feeding roots directly inside the Hydro Reservoir is the most productive way to grow with Octopot Grow Systems.
3. Octopot Grow Systems are closed systems that waste nothing from washout, therefore require less fertilizer. You may be able to reduce fertilizer amounts by 50% of manufacturers’ recommendations. Octopot Grow Systems are hybrids so the pH ranges of hydroponic growing methods are typically more acidic than what is best for Octopot’s hybrid system. Nutrient levels should be less than levels normally used in standard hydroponic growing systems. To avoid root burn from over application test nutrient levels with a meter, a general range is 600-800 ppm


This goes against everything Ive read on sips,I see they talk about flushing the rez in another area when things go bad.
Very cool if this works.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Wont open on google chrome but works on firefox.


That I understand. Lol
37yrs of IT. Started with mainframes.
Retired now.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> *How do I feed my plant in the Octopot Grow System?*
> 
> 
> 1. Starting with a high quality growing media charged with fertilizer gives cuttings, seeds, and clones a great start in the Octopot Grow System. If no fertilizer is present in your growing media, simply add a small amount to the soil at time of planting.
> ...


Experimental. That's why you won't see me on the SIP thread.

Working example....Not my grow


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

Snack pack


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Experimental. That's why you won't see me on the SIP thread.
> 
> Working example....Not my grow
> View attachment 4970999


I know somewhere on this site people have had success with feeding salts to a sip.I just cant find it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> I know somewhere on this site people have had success with feeding salts to a sip.I just cant find it.


Found this.




__





Octopots


Does anyone else use the octopot? This is only my second grow, first with octopots so be easy on me lol. Veg/6 weeks from seed Flower/currently on week 7 Topped once Advanced nutrients Sensi coco grow A&B Sensi coco bloom A&B Voodoo juice B-52 Overdrive Big bud coco "2000 watt" full...



www.rollitup.org





I know others using Octopots successfully.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well their yea go,amazing.Here all along I thought it was forboden to use salts in a sip rez.May have to try it.Cheers.


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

Curious to why the change? You obviously know coco,why not just an automated feed system and go fishing?


----------



## myke (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Curious to why the change? You obviously know coco,why not just an automated feed system and go fishing?


Whoops you already have that,so many journals hard to keep track lol. Still, you seam to have it dialed in.Why change? Just curious.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 23, 2021)

myke said:


> Whoops you already have that,so many journals hard to keep track lol. Still, you seam to have it dialed in.Why change? Just curious.


Just wanted to try something different, yet similar in many ways. Still coco and same nutes.

I like the dual root zone concept. Each plant is able to feed consistently and continuously as needed.

Should be fun.

(I have never grown in soil.)


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 25, 2021)

Micro Octopot




Overflow puke port prototype

1 gallon added.




I assume I want to maintain an air gap between nutes and lid.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Teag (Aug 25, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Just wanted to try something different, yet similar in many ways. Still coco and same nutes.
> 
> I like the dual root zone concept. Each plant is able to feed consistently and continuously as needed.
> 
> ...


Did you take down your LED's?


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 25, 2021)

Teag said:


> Did you take down your LED's?


Yes. CMH for winter.


----------



## myke (Aug 25, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Micro Octopot
> View attachment 4972653
> 
> View attachment 4972654
> ...


Theres no holes for roots in the plastic lid so an air gap isnt really needed, water can only go up the wick but 1/2" will be fine.
They look great.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 27, 2021)

Burpin the turkey bags.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 2, 2021)

Octopups


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 3, 2021)

Looking fly as always Tint! Is that a botanicare tray? I'm considering putting my CMH back up next month too.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 3, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Looking fly as always Tint! Is that a botanicare tray? I'm considering putting my CMH back up next month too.


Thanks. The tray is a Botanicare, the 3x3 outside dimension. Previously elevated for DTW coco. I have it flat on the floor for these sip Octopots. A first using them.

Still coco/perlite/jacks.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 4, 2021)

6gal Octo. Prototype sack support.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 6, 2021)

Slow and boring.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Slow and boring.
> 
> View attachment 4981647


Im in the same spot. Just growing out a handful of mothers and about to pop some beans. Been on a break. A good break tho.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Im in the same spot. Just growing out a handful of mothers and about to pop some beans. Been on a break. A good break tho.


You sure deserve a break with the awesome operation you roll.

Really miss starting with clones vs seeds. Might get a few from local growbud. Not doing dispensary.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 6, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> You sure deserve a break with the awesome operation you roll.
> 
> Really miss starting with clones vs seeds. Might get a few from local growbud. Not doing dispensary.


Yessir!.. feels pretty good, went to Alaska, toured around the State, did some lake time.. the Mrs is going to Mexico later this month on a girls trip, but when she gets back, we're going to do back to back grows. I hate starting with seeds too. Currently we have a proven winner with Dosi Whoa!... but im about to start a pheno hunt with BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane.... a long task as you know.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 6, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yessir!.. feels pretty good, went to Alaska, toured around the State, did some lake time.. the Mrs is going to Mexico later this month on a girls trip, but when she gets back, we're going to do back to back grows. I hate starting with seeds too. Currently we have a proven winner with Dosi Whoa!... but im about to start a pheno hunt with BitterSweet Haze and Lemon Cane.... a long task as you know.


Right on! Going and doing.
I have in-laws in Anchorage. Wife was just up there...again
Beautiful and wild. No teasing me with your dosi whoa! Lol
Good luck on your hunt.
I however have no experience with pheno hunting. I end up with what I pop. Might try to keep a mother or two.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 7, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Right on! Going and doing.
> I have in-laws in Anchorage. Wife was just up there...again
> Beautiful and wild. No teasing me with your dosi whoa! Lol
> Good luck on your hunt.
> I however have no experience with pheno hunting. I end up with what I pop. Might try to keep a mother or two.


That's were we were.. and down the Keni peninsula to Homer. Beautiful area!
Pheno hunting..."sigh"... yeah, it's no fun, and you need another dedicated grow space, etc.. very time consuming, but when you find that one.... look out!
Best of luck to you brother!... I'll be checking in!


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2021)

Experimental mini Octopots ok for the moment.
4K cmh
Jacks

3 promix/perlite
3 coco/perlite


----------



## Teag (Sep 15, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Experimental mini Octopots ok for the moment.
> 4K cmh
> Jacks
> 
> ...


What is cmh?
And your going to hell for using promix...probably.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 15, 2021)

Teag said:


> What is cmh?
> And your going to hell for using promix...probably.


My light. Ceramic Metal Halide 315w.
Promix virgin no more! Lol


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 16, 2021)

Boring


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2021)

Adopted


2 biscotti
2 superglue


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 17, 2021)

Hangin things. It's a good thing.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 19, 2021)

Centralized for convenience, but not automated.

All temporary for testing. Electrical tossed on floor for pics only. Be safe.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 22, 2021)

Float level - upgraded


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 23, 2021)

Octopup expansion. +2


Green Ale
Tony Green Headbanger x Gorilla Bubble BX5


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## myke (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice clean set up man,plants look great.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks @myke 
Out of my comfort zone with these Octopups. Fingers crossed. Lol


----------



## Teag (Sep 28, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4997687
> 
> View attachment 4997686


Looks like a couple plants are being difficult.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2021)

Teag said:


> Looks like a couple plants are being difficult.


For sure @Teag
The ones in coco - Mg def. I kinda muffed up with weak nutes and having too much in the res before roots drop. No top feeding. I'm learning as I grow on this run.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 28, 2021)

Waiting for roots to drop.

Replaced the rusting net pot screws in pic with stainless steel.

Dropped.


----------



## Teag (Sep 29, 2021)

I was wondering if you would have to go heavier on the nutes. Seems like it would be kind of like a hempy bucket. I've read the hempy bucket growers go a lot higher on their EC. Not sure why it works out that way though.


----------



## myke (Sep 29, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks @myke
> Out of my comfort zone with these Octopups. Fingers crossed. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4997687
> ...


I think as long as you have a way to top water and drain runoff your good. If theirs trouble that is.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 29, 2021)

An old 3d Foamie. 


@DoubleAtotheRON

Young white beard


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 29, 2021)

Teag said:


> I was wondering if you would have to go heavier on the nutes. Seems like it would be kind of like a hempy bucket. I've read the hempy bucket growers go a lot higher on their EC. Not sure why it works out that way though.


Found this...
Huge level of N ppm. 
I just take away that SIP types typically run lower ppm/ec.


I'm feeding low 600s. EC 1.3ish
Ph 6.2


----------



## myke (Sep 29, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Found this...
> Huge level of N ppm.
> View attachment 4998272


In my days of rdwc I always fed low,1EC Start to finish.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 29, 2021)

myke said:


> In my days of rdwc I always fed low,1EC Start to finish.


Cocoholic. dtw 1.6ec average has worked well for me. Need more experience...more grows under my belt.

One of these days I might grow in soil. Soil virgin. Lol


----------



## myke (Sep 29, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Cocoholic. dtw 1.6ec average has worked well for me. Need more experience...more grows under my belt.
> 
> One of these days I might grow in soil. Soil virgin. Lol


I just never saw a difference using higher nutes,rdwc there in it full time so lower seamed to work.Saved on nutes also.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 30, 2021)

Veggin



Thinking about this mix when I flip.


----------



## 2com (Oct 1, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Veggin
> 
> View attachment 4998709
> 
> ...


How are you estimating the resulting EC?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 1, 2021)

2com said:


> How are you estimating the resulting EC?


@2com my grow meister

For a new recipe, I start with a little less RO than I think I need.

After everything is mixed I check the EC. 

Add more RO as needed to dilute down to my desired feed EC.

Then adjust to my desired PH.

Done deal.

Future mixes, I learn more precisely how much RO to start with to hit my target EC. Rather not dilute.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 1, 2021)

Did a reorg. Needed my raised gravity drain trays installed since I have a combo of SIP Octopups and fabric DTW.





Several of my early Octopup deployments are not dropping roots. My bad.

Decided F it. Converting them to top feed dtw. Lol


----------



## 2com (Oct 4, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> @2com my grow meister
> 
> For a new recipe, I start with a little less RO than I think I need.
> 
> ...


Ok. So in other words, it's not a guesstimate, it's a measurement from a previous batch. You just record the EC of a mix at that strength (ie with those numbers).


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 7, 2021)

Doing better overall...


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 10, 2021)

Still veggin 18/6. 1 or 2 more weeks then flip to 12/12 flower.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 12, 2021)

Pre mangle


Post mangle


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2021)

Net pot root system - FAIL
Converted to top feed dtw.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 19, 2021)

Frickin spikin. My dehuey went down.


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 20, 2021)

D3


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 20, 2021)

Looking good Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Looking good Tint!


Thanks Flat.

Stretching. 7 Days from flip
Feeding twice a day @ 1.3ec
Ph 6.1ish


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 23, 2021)

Veg

3 muthas


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 23, 2021)

GA = Green Ale


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 28, 2021)

D11


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 1, 2021)

D16






Low 80s 55%
Co2 700ppm
PH 6.2
1.6ec 3x daily


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 5, 2021)

D20


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 5, 2021)

Building fur


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 6, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Building fur
> 
> View attachment 5023306View attachment 5023307View attachment 5023308View attachment 5023309


Are you still running the flip recipe you put up in post #887?


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 6, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Are you still running the flip recipe you put up in post #887?


@1212ham
I started that flip formula 2 days after flip. Used it for 14 days.

Switched back to 321ish a few days ago..


A first. Following Jacks feed schedule with only minor differences. Keeping it simple.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## 1212ham (Nov 11, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> @1212ham
> I started that flip formula 2 days after flip. Used it for 14 days.
> 
> Switched back to 321ish a few days ago..
> ...


Does the order of mixing matter with Gypsum? Is there some rule for the mixing sequence of various nutes?
Thanks for all the nutrient info and spreadsheets!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 11, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Does the order of mixing matter with Gypsum? Is there some rule for the mixing sequence of various nutes?
> Thanks for all the nutrient info and spreadsheets!


Just starting to experiment with gypsum. They say to add it first.

Must use caution and weigh carefully. It packs a lot of Ca and S per gram.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 12, 2021)

D27


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 16, 2021)

Wide-angle-o-rama


D31


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 17, 2021)

Cloning refresher





__





Coco Tree's


Very very nice grow. Your plants obviously love what you are doing. I must say..... those are some of the most amazing root pics I have ever seen. Cloning is my kryptonite. Tried at least 4 methods in the past 4 months. You've got to be some type of 'root whisperer' or some shit, lol. Hopefully...



www.icmag.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 18, 2021)

Green Ale





D33


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 21, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> D27
> 
> View attachment 5027380View attachment 5027381View attachment 5027382View attachment 5027383View attachment 5027384


Tint, these are the Headbanger x Gorilla Bubble, right? These are going to be good, can't wait to see how they finish up!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Tint, these are the Headbanger x Gorilla Bubble, right? These are going to be good, can't wait to see how they finish up!


Yes. The 2 on the right ride of the 4x4.

Left side are Calyx bros Bubble Monkey. Or is it Monkey Bubble. Lol

Green Ale


As for finishing.
Sad to say I've been bitten by my old arch enemy....Powdery frickin Mildew. 
I don't do bugs or mold. This round might be chopped and tossed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Administering Waffle Cone sedatives


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> bitten by my old arch enemy....Powdery frickin Mildew


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 23, 2021)

That sucks Tint, did the temps drop or something? That feeling is the worst....that PM/bud rot/spider mite feeling. I hope you can get a handle on it.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> That sucks Tint, did the temps drop or something? That feeling is the worst....that PM/bud rot/spider mite feeling. I hope you can get a handle on it.


Thanks.
I assume it was humidity. My frickin dehuey unknowingly shutdown for 2 nights in a row. Drain line was pinched.
No biggie. I have plenty of stash.
Time and effort down the drain.
None on the Green Ale show PM....yet. doh.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Howdy Flat. Thanks my friend.
Hope you are doing well. I've been laying low.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Howdy Flat. Thanks my friend.
> Hope you are doing well. I've been laying low.


I'am good man thanks for asking, hope you are living it up! I've been under the radar also. I keep meaning to up date my journal, actually tried the other day, opened things up to snap some pics and my camera battery was dead, just said the hell with it. Got a few weeks left on my grow back from break. Hopefully this holiday weekend I will get an update.

Happy Thanksgiving Tint!


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> I'am good man thanks for asking, hope you are living it up! I've been under the radar also. I keep meaning to up date my journal, actually tried the other day, opened things up to snap some pics and my camera battery was dead, just said the hell with it. Got a few weeks left on my grow back from break. Hopefully this holiday weekend I will get an update.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Tint!


----------



## 2com (Nov 27, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Sad to say I've been bitten by my old arch enemy....Powdery frickin Mildew.
> I don't do bugs or mold. This round might be chopped and tossed.


Fuck. That is shitty, dude.

Waffle cone looks good.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 27, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Thanks.
> I assume it was humidity. My frickin dehuey unknowingly shutdown for 2 nights in a row. Drain line was pinched.
> No biggie. I have plenty of stash.
> Time and effort down the drain.
> None on the Green Ale show PM....yet. doh.


I use a UVC light, zero mold issues. It’s not directed at the plants but all the air in the room is passed across it.


----------



## lcmon (Dec 2, 2021)

Great pics and info. I grow in canna coco, and have been adjusting jacks mixes for years. I use pure ro, and pure coco. I just can't get my veg formula quite right. I have found almost all my strains need more calcium than standard jacks 321 provides, and I often struggle with mild mg def in early veg. I am now running jacks in the 3/2 ratio, but not adding any epsom. Instead I am adding calimagic, starting with 3-5ml/pg before adding jacks 5-12-26, then calnit at 2g/pg. Plants seem to be responding well, but I have learned not to get my hopes up. I am close to switching to something different (besides jacks) for my veg and mothers. Previously (before calimagic) I would have to add near equal parts by weight jacks and calnit and varying mg to get decent results. It's been frustrating trying to get things dialed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2021)

lcmon said:


> Great pics and info. I grow in canna coco, and have been adjusting jacks mixes for years. I use pure ro, and pure coco. I just can't get my veg formula quite right. I have found almost all my strains need more calcium than standard jacks 321 provides, and I often struggle with mild mg def in early veg. I am now running jacks in the 3/2 ratio, but not adding any epsom. Instead I am adding calimagic, starting with 3-5ml/pg before adding jacks 5-12-26, then calnit at 2g/pg. Plants seem to be responding well, but I have learned not to get my hopes up. I am close to switching to something different (besides jacks) for my veg and mothers. Previously (before calimagic) I would have to add near equal parts by weight jacks and calnit and varying mg to get decent results. It's been frustrating trying to get things dialed.


Thanks for checking it out.

Bummer. Do you have a grow log so I can learn about your setup?

For me, running a PH of 6.2 really helped with Mg issues.

I have done, and still do the same...
Supplementing Calimagic to bump up my Ca/Mg during veg.

Bagged Canna coco? Do you prep the coco in any way before using it?

Pot sizes and feed frequency matter.

Nutrient levels and nutrient balance


https://www.californiasubstrates.com/blog/automation-short-frequent-watering/


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2021)

PH affect on Ca MG uptake. 
Also confirms why we want 6.2ish during flower when they want the P.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2021)

This recipe has worked well....for me.



On the Calnit.
I am using Haifa calprime. Has just a touch more Ca to N.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2021)

I've never used more than about 150ppm of Ca


----------



## lcmon (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah, I'm using canna bagged Coco. Used to use botanicare bricks. I am still hand watering, but plan to automate soon. Growing under sunsystem dual 315w in veg (but only using one bulb at the moment) ro water, no c02 supplementing in veg. The last few months I've had a break from running the flower room, so I've been trying to improve my veg mix. I don't pretreat the Coco, although I have in the past. I could write a book telling you about all the things I've tried and what my conclusions are, but the biggest thing I am perplexed about is why I seem to need more calcium than most. Before I started messing with calimagic, I often would use a ratio of 3g jacks to 3.25g calnit for the first few weeks. Now that I use bagged canna, I seem to do better with equal parts jacks and cal by weight, or slightly less cal. My normal pH is 5.8. makes sense to raise it some for uptake. I am guessing once I automate watering I will have fewer frustrations. Once my plants start drinking faster, I have less issues. I'm currently running yaraliva calcium. Thanks for the tip about calprime. I'll check it out. I've been enjoying your posts, and they caught my eye because we have many similarities. Thanks again, I'll keep you informed.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 2, 2021)

I've used YaraLive. Good stuff.
"One gram dissolved in one gallon of water yeilds 41 ppm nitrate nitrogen and 50 ppm calcium."

I have PureCal on my wish list.
34.32ppm nitrogen
47.52ppm calcium.






PureCal, Calcium nitrate


•PureCal calcium nitrate fertilizer, 13-0-0 with 18% calcium. Highly pure, white, very fine crystals. Easily and totally soluble in water. This product consists of calcium nitrate with 25% water of crystalization. All nitrogen is in the nitrate form. It contains no ammonium (NH4) nitrogen. one...



customhydronutrients.com


----------



## lcmon (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice. is that exclusive to custom hydro nutrients.com? I am trying your veg mix, but have a few questions. You use i ml per gallon of calimagic correct? Also, you are watering down that mixture to get 1.34 ec right? I end up a bit higher.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 3, 2021)

lcmon said:


> Nice. is that exclusive to custom hydro nutrients.com? I am trying your veg mix, but have a few questions. You use i ml per gallon of calimagic correct? Also, you are watering down that mixture to get 1.34 ec right? I end up a bit higher.


Yes. Adjust EC by diluting as needed with extra RO.

Do not know if exclusive to Custom hydro

I prefer to use a calnit.
Use Calimagic only as needed.
I use it when I need the Ca, but want to keep my N lower. Usually in combination with lowering Calnit.

I've been running 1.4 and 1.6 ec.
The right side of my feed sheet posted above shows PPM at different ec.

(Approx 1.5ec elemental PPM)
150
50
200
75
150


----------



## 2com (Dec 4, 2021)

lcmon said:


> Great pics and info. I grow in canna coco, and have been adjusting jacks mixes for years. I use pure ro, and pure coco. I just can't get my veg formula quite right. I have found almost all my strains need more calcium than standard jacks 321 provides, and I often struggle with mild mg def in early veg. I am now running jacks in the 3/2 ratio, but not adding any epsom. Instead I am adding calimagic, starting with 3-5ml/pg before adding jacks 5-12-26, then calnit at 2g/pg. Plants seem to be responding well, but I have learned not to get my hopes up. I am close to switching to something different (besides jacks) for my veg and mothers. Previously (before calimagic) I would have to add near equal parts by weight jacks and calnit and varying mg to get decent results. It's been frustrating trying to get things dialed.


What is your jacks veg formula (amount per gallon and resulting calculated elemental ppms?)
What exactly is the issue or visual symptoms of the plant/leaves that you think means calcium and/or magnesium deficiency, have any pictures?
What are the parameters of the room?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I've used YaraLive. Good stuff.
> "One gram dissolved in one gallon of water yeilds 41 ppm nitrate nitrogen and 50 ppm calcium."
> 
> I have PureCal on my wish list.
> ...


This looks like great stuff. How does the regular Jack's calnit compare to it? Thanks for mentioning this site, they have some interesting products and great prices.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> This looks like great stuff. How does the regular Jack's calnit compare to it? Thanks for mentioning this site, they have some interesting products and great prices.


Calnit In the table on this post...





__





Seven Sisters


Thanks. I assume it was humidity. My frickin dehuey unknowingly shutdown for 2 nights in a row. Drain line was pinched. No biggie. I have plenty of stash. Time and effort down the drain. None on the Green Ale show PM....yet. doh. I use a UVC light, zero mold issues. It’s not directed at the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2021)

2com said:


> What is your jacks veg formula (amount per gallon and resulting calculated elemental ppms?)
> What exactly is the issue or visual symptoms of the plant/leaves that you think means calcium and/or magnesium deficiency, have any pictures?
> What are the parameters of the room?


I have used this with success in veg and flower.



Mg def.








Cannabis Magnesium Deficiency Pics & Chart by DrCannabis


In A Cannabis Magnesium Deficiency Leaves Will Show Symptoms Beginning With Older, Lower Leaves, Which Will Show A Yellowing Between Their Green Veins.




drcannabis.io














Cannabis Leaf Symptoms Quick Guide With Pics | DrCannabis


Use cannabis leaf symptoms pictures to quickly diagnose your marijuana plants. Find the pictures that resemble your plants and learn how to fix the problem!




drcannabis.io


----------



## 2com (Dec 4, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I have used this with success in veg and flower.
> 
> View attachment 5040405
> 
> ...


Was asking @lcmon , to be clear.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 4, 2021)

2com said:


> Was asking @lcmon , to be clear.


My bad


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## 2com (Dec 16, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 5046640View attachment 5046641View attachment 5046642View attachment 5046643


Lookin' good, Tint.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 20, 2021)

Green Ale


The gang of 6


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 28, 2021)

Had a bit of effin PM this run. 
3 into trash.
3 three step washed.
Good for practice, but it will probably get tossed. It's all personal stash. Fortunately I have plenty of reserve in jars from past grows.





I'm thinking about tearing down my grow spaces. Start over when I'm in the mood.


----------

